# The World of Kong Version 2.0 - FINISHED 12/17/06



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

Alright, this is kind of depressing. 

Below is the rebooted, re-copied-from-my-Word-document version of the conversion of _The World of Kong - A Natural History of Skull Island_ to D&D stats. All the reader comments are lost, of course, but the monster-making spirit shall always prevail!

*TARTARUSAURUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 10d8+40 (95 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+26
*Attack: * Bite +12 melee (3d6+7)
*Full Attack:* Bite +12 melee (3d6+7) and two claws +7 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, worry 6d6+7
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 9
*Skills: * Hide +0, Listen +9, Jump +17, Move Silently +7, Spot +9, Survival +7
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Improved Grapple, Track
*Environment:* Warm costal
*Organization:* Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 11-20 HD (Huge), 21-30 HD (Gargantuan)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A quadrupedal reptile the size of an elephant emerges into view, triangular crests on the top of its head shading its beady eyes. Its tail is thick with fat and a huge sickle-like claw grows from each of its forepaws._

Tartarusaurus is the top predator on the primitive beaches of lost worlds. Violent opportunists, they comb the beaches in search of other dinosaurs, seals, washed up carcasses and the eggs of birds or turtles, gobbled up like snacks. With bone crushing jaws, they can handle any meat they come across, and the vast stores of fat in their tails can help them survive the lean times. Solitary creatures, males often battle each other for access to territory and mates, their claws leaving only superficial wounds in their thick hides.

A tartarusaurus can grow up to 33 feet in length.

*Combat*
Tartarusaurs have one attack strategy, but they utilize it well - wait until prey approaches, leap out and grab it, shake until dead. They are unused to facing serious opposition, so they might not flee until it is too late when badly injured.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * In order to use this ability, a tartarusaurus must hit an opponent with its bite attack. If it gets a hold, it can worry its foe.

*Worry (Ex): * Each round a tartarusaurus maintains a grapple, it shakes its prey violently, dealing to it 6d6+7 points of damage.

*Skills:* A tartatusaurus gains a +4 racial bonus to all Hide, Listen, Jump, Move Silently, Spot and Survival checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*PERACERDON
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed: * 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 17 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +2/+8
*Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+2)
*Full Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+2), 2 claws +0 melee (1d3+1) and tail whip +0 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 7
*Skills: * Balance +9, Jump +6, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +6 
*Feats: * Alertness, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Warm coastal
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or flock (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 4-9 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A thin bipedal reptile strides through the rough surf, darting its long jaws full of forward-projecting needle teeth into the water to catch fish. Its back from the base of its head to the tip of its tail is periodically studded with brightly colored flaps of skin._

Peracerdon is a specialized predator where the water meets the land, equally at home in rough surf and in calm estuaries. Its long legs and powerful toes help it wade in even the harshest seas, where it catches fish in its gin-trap jaws. In times of plenty, they congregate together in small flocks to herd fish into their jaws. The bright crests are used by males in mating displays – females are generally drabber and have smaller skin flaps.

A peracerdon can reach a length of 16 feet, although such dimensions are rare. 

*Combat*
Peracerdons are skittish of large creatures, and will not attack something the size of a human unless cornered, injured or starving. Still, if threatened they will lash out with their very sharp teeth, claws and their powerful tails. Creatures fighting in the surf are probably in more danger from the powerful surf and rolling waves than the peracerdons in it.

*Skills:* A peracerdon gains a +2 racial bonus on all Listen, Spot and Swim checks. As they have 5 ranks in Balance, they are not considered flat-footed when fighting while balancing.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*LIMUSAURUS
Small Animal (Aquatic)*
*Hit Dice: * 1d8+5 (9 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 10ft (2 squares), swim 30ft
*Armor Class:* 11 (+1 size, -1 Dex, +1 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +0/-4
*Attack: * Bite +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:* Bite +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Amphibious, low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 9, Con 14, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha 2
*Skills:* Hide +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +9
*Feats:* Alertness
*Environment:* Warm costal
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 2-3 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_Pulling itself onto the beach is a corpulent lizard-like creature with protuberant eyes and a thick, paddle-like tail._

The limusaurus is a freak of nature – an amphibian that can somehow survive in seawater. These strange creatures graze in kelp beds and tide pools, eating seaweed and mollusks alike, crushing their food with rows of blunt teeth. Preyed upon by just about every carnivore larger than them on the beaches, they survive primarily by breeding often and laying hundreds of eggs at a time.

A limusaurus can grow to three feet in length.

*Combat*
Limusaurus will never attack anything more menacing than a clam, but if handled or threatened, they may snap with jaws full of crushing teeth.

*Skills:* A limusaurus has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*ACIEDACTYLUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+15 (37 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed: * 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class: * 14 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+9
*Attack:* Claw +5 melee (1d8+3/ 19-20)
*Full Attack: * 2 claws +5 melee (1d8+3/ 19-20) and bite +0 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, marsh movement, scent
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 7
*Skills:* Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +9
*Feats: * Endurance, Improved Critical (claw) (B), Skill Focus (swim)
*Environment: * Warm costal and marsh
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 6-10 HD (Large), 11-15 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This bipedal reptile has a strangely pot-bellied appearance, with wide feet, a mouth full of blunt teeth, and long thin claws on each of its fingers._

Aciedactylus is another specialist predator of where the sea meets the land. These dinosaurs specialize in marshes and estuaries, wading deep into the water to prey on crustaceans and mollusks. Their wide feet are adapted so as to not sink into weeds and mire, and they have nostrils at the tops of their heads, allowing them to be practically submerged as they swim in search of food.

The average aciedactylus grows to about 15 feet long, although much larger specimens have been reported.

*Combat*
Being slow-moving, aciedactylus pose a tempting target to large carnivores… or they would, if not for the razor like claws the dinosaurs use for prying open shells. Aciedactylus will typically flee combat after a few sweeps of these deadly talons.

*Marsh Movement (Ex):* An aciedactylus can move through any sort of difficult terrain without penalty, although they are affected by magically manipulated terrain (as in an entangle spell) as normal.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*NEFUNDUSAURUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 7d8+21 (52 hp)
*Initiative: * +1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+14
*Attack:* Bite +9 melee (2d8+7)
*Full Attack:* Bite +9 melee (2d8+7)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Frightful roar, improved grab
*Special Qualities:* Blindsense 30ft, low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +7
*Feats:* Ability Focus (frightful roar), Alertness, Endurance
*Environment:* Warm costal and marsh
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 4
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 8-14 HD (Large), 15-21 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_A powerfully built reptile appears, bellowing loudly as it strides on somewhat splayed legs. A powerful tail swishes behind it as it moves, jaws slavering_.

Despite its appearance, the nefundusaurus is not truly a dinosaur, instead being more closely related to crocodiles. A scavenger and a specialized kill-thief of the estuaries, it excels at driving other carnivores from its prey. Its sense of smell is so powerful that it affords it a sort of blindsense, automatically revealing the presence of possible prey or threats.

The average nefundusaurus grows between 16 and 24 feet in length, although a goodly portion of this is tail.

*Combat*
Despite their powerful strength, nefundusauruses are cowardly, preferring to end a confrontation with their frightful roar and escaping. Their bite is incredibly powerful, though, capable of tearing through steel.

*Frightful Roar (Ex): * As a standard action, a nefundusaurus can give a mighty roar. All creatures within 30ft of the roaring nefundusaurus must make a DC 13 Will save or be frightened for 1 round and shaken for 1d4 rounds after that. On a successful save, the creature is merely shaken for one round.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*BRONTOSAURUS
Colossal Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 20d8+183 (273 hp)
*Initiative: * -1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 21 (-8 size, -1 Dex, +20 natural), touch 1, flat-footed 21
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +15/+41
*Attack:* Tail slam +20 melee (4d6+19)
*Full Attack: * Tail slam +20 melee (4d6+19)
*Space/Reach:* 30ft/30ft
*Special Attacks:* Trample 6d6+19
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +23, Ref +11, Will +10
*Abilities:* Str 36, Dex 9, Con 29, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Skills: * Listen +15, Spot +16
*Feats: * Alertness, Diehard, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Toughness
*Environment: * Warm forests, hills and plains
*Organization: * Solitary, pair or herd (5-20)
*Challenge Rating: * 11
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 19-54 HD (Colossal)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This massive reptilian quadruped has a short box-like head atop a long neck, a stout but powerful tail and an elephantine hide._

The largest herbivores on Skull Island, and indeed one of the largest animals to walk the land, brontosaurs are stupid and peaceful creatures that live in commensal families. Reigned over by a single fertile bull, these herds roam constantly in search of food. Fond of wide-open plains on the edges of the forest to graze on trees, they march through jungles, creating new game trails and fertilizing the soil with their dung.

The longest brontosaur ever measured grew a full 100 feet long from nose to tail, but most specimens are closer to 80 feet in length.

*Combat*
The sheer size of the brontosaurs protects them from all but the most dangerous or stupid predators, but brontosaur cubs are still vulnerable to the assaults of V-rexes and other superpredators. Thus, anything of appreciable size that attacks a brontosaur is subjected to powerful blows of the giant’s tail. Smaller annoyances are crushed under the sheer bulk of the creatures.

*Trample (Ex): * Reflex half DC 32. The save DC is Strength based.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*LIGOCRISTUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 10d8+53 (98 hp)
*Initiative: * +0
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class: * 16 (-2 size, +8 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+21
*Attack:* Tail slam +11 melee (1d8+9)
*Full Attack:* Tail slam +11 melee (1d8+9)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Trample 2d10+9
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +15, Ref +7, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 11, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:* Hide +2, Listen +6, Spot +12, Swim +9
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Run, Toughness 
*Environment:* Temperate and warm forests, marshes and plains
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or herd (8-40)
*Challenge Rating: * 6
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 11-20 HD (Huge), 21-30 HD (Gargantuan)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This large reptilian quadruped has a stiff tail, a duck-like beak and a short erect crest on the top of its head._

One of the most common herbivores on Skull Island, ligocristuses rely more on speed, alertness and a fast reproductive rate than size or natural weaponry when dealing with predators. Versatile herbivores, they can survive on anything from grasses and shoots to leaves, bark and water-weeds. Although not specially adapted to the water, they are strong swimmers, fleeing into rivers and lakes to avoid predators (although this tactic does leave them open to water-borne dangers). Some herds even take to nesting on islands studding Skull Island’s waterways. A highly vocal species, the huge air reservoirs in their skull allow for a wide range of signals and other calls.

A ligocristus usually grows to about 30 feet in length.

*Combat*
Seeking to avoid combat at all costs, the usual response of a ligocristus herd to danger is to flee. If cornered, a ligocristus will lash out with its powerful tail.

*Trample (Ex):* Reflex half DC 21. The save DC is Strength based.

*Skills:* Due to the high position of their eyes, a ligocristus gains a +4 racial bonus to Spot checks. Their dappled hides serve to break up their outlines and blend in with jungle foliage, giving them a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*FERRUCUTUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 12d8+96 (150 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 24 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +17 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +9/+28
*Attack:* Gore +19 melee (2d8+16)
*Full Attack:* Gore +19 melee (2d8+16)
*Space/Reach: * 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Stunning gore, trample 2d10+13
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +16, Ref +7, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 32, Dex 9, Con 27, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills: * Listen +11, Spot +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Weapon Focus (gore) 
*Environment: * Temperate and warm plains
*Organization: * Solitary or herd (2-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 13-24 HD (Huge), 25-36 HD (Gargantuan)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A herd of iron grey quadrupedal beasts tramples forth, their heads growing elaborate frills studded with sharp bone horns. Sitting atop their beaks are two short horns flanking a bone lump the size of a human skull._

Ferrucutus are among the best-defended herbivores of Skull Island, their hide immensely thick and their head bristling with weaponry. Despite its effectiveness at repelling potential threats, the primary use of the panoply of horns were for sparring matches between males for access to mates. Each herd has only a single adult male, the loser forced to exist solitarily until it died or managed to oust another rival. Clever creatures, they often brush against termite mounds to dislodge parasites. Their hides are too thick for termite soldiers to penetrate, but not so the skins of annoying insects, ticks and leeches.

The average length of a ferrucutus is 30 feet in length.

*Combat*
A ferrucutus fights fiercely in the defense of its young, the herd forming a protective circle around the juveniles. A smaller annoyance, like a brutornis, is merely trampled.

*Stunning Gore (Ex): * The huge lump of bone on a ferrucutus’ snout can knock the wind out of even the most powerful foe. Any creature hit by a ferrucutus’ gore must make a DC 27 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1d3 rounds. The save DC is Strength based.

*Trample (Ex): * Reflex half DC 27. The save DC is Strength based.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*VASTATOSAURUS REX 
Gargantuan Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 18d8+162 (243 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 26 (-4 size, +3 Dex, +18 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +13/+38
*Attack:* Bite +23 melee (6d6+19/ 19-20)
*Full Attack: * Bite +23 melee (6d6+19/ 19-20)
*Space/Reach: * 20ft/15ft
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, swallow whole, worry 12d6+19
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +20, Ref +14, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 36, Dex 16, Con 28, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:* Hide +4, Listen +12, Move Silently +11, Spot +12, Survival +10
*Feats: * Alertness, Endurance, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Natural Weapon (bite), Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment: * Warm plains
*Organization: * Solitary, pair, or company (3-4)
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 19-36 HD (Gargantuan), 37-48 HD (Colossal)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A monstrous bipedal reptile emerges, its hide crisscrossed and its jaw asymmetrical with scars. The creature’s head is massive, easily large enough to swallow you whole. The fingers of its vestigial arms clench as if in anticipation as it bellows a challenge._

The undisputed king carnivore of Skull Island’s plains, vastatosaurus rex is an immense eating machine. Possessing great cunning and surprising dexterity for something so huge, a single V-rex can control huge swaths of territory. Fiercely territorial, most V-rexes will attempt to kill any other of their species to assert its dominance. That said, desperate vastatosauruses with little territory may team up to take down especially difficulty prey (like, for example, a giant ape…). If given the opportunity, a V-rex will gladly steal kills from smaller predators or eat carrion, digesting even the toughest, most rancid meat with its incredibly acidic stomach.

Vastatosauruses up to 50 feet long have been measured, but rumors exist of even larger ones.

*Combat*
Vastatosaurus is unusually stealthy for its great size, capable of springing ambushes on even alert prey. They quickly seek to grab their victim, shaking it to pieces if it is particularly large or merely swallowing it. V-rexes are generally intelligent enough to retreat from opponents capable of seriously hurting them, avoiding such targets as ferrucutus and brontosaurus.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* In order to use this ability, a vastatosaurus must hit an opponent with its bite attack. If it successfully gets a hold, it can worry or swallow its opponent whole.

*Swallow Whole (Ex): * A vastatosaurus can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two sizes smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 4d8+13 points of bludgeoning damage and 16 points of acid damage per round from the vastatosaurus’s gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 35 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 14). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. 

A Gargantuan vastatosaurus’s gizzard can hold 2 Large, 8 Medium, 32 Small, or 128 Tiny or smaller opponents.

*Worry (Ex): * Each round a vastatosaurus maintains a grapple, it shakes its prey violently, dealing to it 12d6+19 points of damage.

*Skills:* Surprisingly stealthy for their size, vastatosaurs gain a +8 racial bonus on all Hide checks and a +4 racial bonus on all Move Silently checks. They also receive a +4 racial bonus on all Listen, Spot and Survival checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*VASTATOSAURUS REX (SUBADULT)
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 12d8+84 (138 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed: * 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 21 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +10 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+26
*Attack: * Bite +17 melee (3d6+9/ 19-20)
*Full Attack: * Bite +17 melee (3d6+9/ 19-20) and 2 claws +12 melee (1d6+4)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, swallow whole, worry 6d6+9
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +15, Ref +11, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 28, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills: * Hide +6, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Spot +11, Survival +9
*Feats: * Alertness, Improved Critical (bite), Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment: * Warm forests
*Organization: * Solitary, pair, or company (3-4)
*Challenge Rating: * 8
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 13-17 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A monstrous bipedal reptile emerges, its hide crisscrossed with scars. The creature’s head is massive, easily large enough to swallow you whole. Its fingers clench as if in anticipation as it bellows a challenge._

Female Vastatosaurus rexes lay their eggs in secluded corners of Skull Island’s jungles, letting their young fend for themselves and learn how to survive. These juvenile V-rexes often join in loose bands with their brethren, leaving them capable of tackling larger and more dangerous prey in the thick forests. They prefer not to hunt when they can, stealing kills from packs of venatosaurs using intimidation and violence. The arms of a V-rex grow at a much slower rate than the rest of its body, but when young they are still usable as more than just crude props.

At the stage of their development displayed above, the V-rex is between 20 and 30 feet long. Younger individuals are size Large, with 6 HD.

*Combat*
Young V-rexes employ the crudest of pack tactics, all individuals springing simultaneous ambushes and tearing into prey with their huge jaws. As with adults, smaller prey is wolfed down whole, whereas larger creatures are shaken until they break. Competitive to the last, V-rexes might waste precious time when hunting snapping at their own kin to dislodge them from a particularly juicy morsel.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * In order to use this ability, a vastatosaurus must hit an opponent with its bite attack. If it successfully gets a hold, it can worry or swallow its opponent whole.

*Swallow Whole (Ex): * A vastatosaurus can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two sizes smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 2d8+9 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the vastatosaurus’s gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 12). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. 

A Huge vastatosaurus’s gizzard can hold 2 Medium, 8 Small, 32 Tiny, or 128 Diminutive or smaller opponents.

*Worry (Ex):* Each round a subadult vastatosaurus maintains a grapple, it shakes its prey violently, dealing to it 6d6+9 points of damage.

*Skills:* Surprisingly stealthy for their size, subadult vastatosaurs gain a +8 racial bonus on all Hide checks and a +4 racial bonus on all Move Silently checks. They also receive a +4 racial bonus on all Listen, Spot and Survival checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*LYCAESAURUS
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed: * 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class: * 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+4
*Attack: * Bite +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Tear fallen +1d6, trip
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:* Hide +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Spot +5, Survival +3
*Feats: * Alertness, Track 
*Environment: * Warm plains
*Organization: * Solitary, pair or pack (4-8)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A pack of sleek spotted creatures run by, looking like reptilian wolves with prominent canine teeth._

An example of a mammal-like reptile, the lycaesaurus is a cunning scavenger and hunter, filling a niche similar to coyotes found elsewhere. Eating anything smaller than themselves, lycaesauruses prey on lizards, rodents, eggs, birds, small dinosaurs, and carrion. Lycaesauruses mate for life, laying eggs in burrows and caring for their pups with mammalian diligence. Lycaesauruses are known to band together in packs and follow V-rexes and other huge predators, either sneaking in to steal meat from a fresh kill or making off with juveniles disoriented and unprotected amidst the attack.

A lycaesaurus can grow up to five feet long, including a fairly short tail.

*Combat*
Lycaesauruses are skittish of anything more aggressive or much larger then themselves so are unlikely to bother adventurers unless starving, being more likely to follow adventures and scavenge off of corpses left behind than to attack them. A halfling or gnome in lycaesaur territory would be wise to not get themselves separated from the rest of their party, however. Lycaesauruses attack in coordinated strikes, hoping to pull foes down and tear out their throats.

*Tear Fallen (Ex):* A lycaesaurus can deal an addition +1d6 points of damage to a prone opponent.

*Trip (Ex): * A lycaesaurus that hits with a bite attack can attempt to make a trip check (+2 modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attack fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the lycaesaurus.

*Skills:* A lycaesaurus gains a +4 racial bonus on all Hide and Move Silently checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*CRESTED PROFANORNIS
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 2d8+6 (15 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+2
*Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d6+1) and kick -2 melee (1d4 plus disease)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks: * Disease
*Special Qualities:* Immunity to disease, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 5
*Skills:* Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Spot +7 
*Feats: * Alertness, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary or pair 
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 3 HD (Medium), 4-6 HD (Large, see below)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This hideous flightless bird is as tall as a dwarf at the hip, with scraggly black plumage marked with bare patches of skin. Its hooked beak and crested, naked head give it a sinister appearance._

Skull Island, being a land with many carnivores, has many scavengers. From the lycaesauruses to carrion parrots (use hawk or eagle statistics), giant (Tiny) centipedes, carrion lizards (use monitor lizard stats) and various types of maggots, flies, beetles and weevils, almost every kind of animal dabbled in scavenging. The most hideous scavengers on Skull Island’s plains were profanornis, flightless stork-like creatures that also gobble up anything that fit in their mouths. Indiscriminate killers, they seem to have a taste for the young of other bird species.

A crested profanornis is three to four feet tall at the hip. A larger relative, the toothed profanornis, prefers marshes and grows to six feet at the hip (Large, 4-6 HD) and has tooth-like projections in its beak, its bite also carrying disease.

*Combat*
The curved, shovel-like beak of the crested profanornis is better at digging through rotten meat than live flesh, but it a deadly weapon in its own right. Worse still are its filthy toenails, covered in diseased mud and specks of carrion. A crested profanornis would never attack healthy humans, but might fight if cornered or in protection of their own eggs.

*Disease (Ex):* The kick of a crested profanornis carries with it filth fever. Fortitude DC 14 negates, incubation period 1d3 days; damage 1d3 Dex and 1d3 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Immunity to Disease (Ex):* Being exposed to so many pathogens, the crested profanornis is immune to all mundane diseases. This ability does not extend to supernatural diseases, such as mummy rot or devil chills.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*BRUTORNIS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +4/+12
*Attack:* Bite +8 melee (2d6+6/ 19-20x3)
*Full Attack: * Bite +8 melee (2d6+6/ 19-20x3)
*Special Attacks: * Augmented critical
*Special Qualities: * Low-light vision, sprint
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities: * Str 19, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 5
*Skills: * Listen +5, Move Silently +4, Spot +16
*Feats:* Endurance, Skill Focus (Spot), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 7-12 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A massive flightless bird appears, its thick beak like the blade of an axe._

Amazing sprinters, the brutornis are top grassland predators, picking off Skull Island’s smaller animals with just as much brutal efficiency as the vastatosauruses do to the larger herbivores. Vicious and territorial, they respond to practically all stimuli with a powerful bite. Their keen eyesight lets them pick out movement in tall grass from fifty yards. Despite their viciousness, the females are caring parents, going for up to a month without food to incubate her eggs.

These stats can also be used to represent zeropteryx, a closely related species. Slightly smaller than brutornis, the zeropteryx do not compete with them for food – zeropteryx are hit and run predators that specialize in ambushing juvenile ligocristuses. Replace the racial Spot bonus for a racial Hide bonus, and replace the sprint special quality with Spring Attack as a bonus feat.

These stats can also be used to represent noctupervagus, an ostrich-like fightless omnivore native to Skull Island’s thick jungles. Remove the augmented critical and sprint qualities, change bite damage from 2d6 to 1d8, and add a secondary kick attack dealing 1d6 damage. Noctupervagus is a forager skilled enough to remove the poisonous mouthparts of giant centipedes, its favorite meal.

A brutornis can grow up to 7 feet tall at the hip.

*Combat*
A brutornis attacks anything it can see that is smaller than it is and potentially tasty – it can recognize the warning colors of poisonous creatures, and thus may avoid brightly garbed adventurers. Its beak has the crushing capacity of a headsman’s axe.

*Augmented Critical (Ex):* A brutornis’s bite attack threatens a critical hit on a roll of 19 or 20 and deals x3 damage on a successful critical hit.

*Sprint (Ex):* Once per hour, a brutornis can move up to 10 times its normal speed (400ft) on a single charge.

*Skills: * A brutornis has a +8 racial bonus on all Spot checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*PUGBAT
Tiny Animal*
*Hit Dice:* ½d8+1 (3 hp)
*Initiative: * +2
*Speed: * 10ft (2 squares), fly 60ft (average)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-11
*Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d2-3 plus infectious poison)
*Full Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d2-3 plus infection poison)
*Space/Reach:* 2½ft/ 0ft
*Special Attacks:* Infectious poison
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 5, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:* Hide +11, Listen +4, Move Silently +3, Spot +4
*Feats: * Alertness, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment: * Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary or pack (2-16)
*Challenge Rating: * 1
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 1-2 HD (Tiny)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_A hideously ugly bat swoops down at you, its underslung jaw like that of a bulldog. As it goes for your throat, aimed as if by instinct, you see the sky darkening in front of you as its fellows swoop down with it._

Vicious little nocturnal predators, pugbats are one of many different types of creatures filling the skies of Skull Island. Not a bat, bird, pterosaur or flying rodent, the pugbat is instead a flying mammal-like reptile, related distantly to lycaesaurus. Ill-tempered and territorial, they do not hesitate to snap at or attack creatures much larger then themselves. Familial creatures, pugbats nest close together in the hollows of trees or stumps.

A pugbat’s wingspan is usually two to three feet long.

*Combat*
Hunting in packs consisting or one or two families, pugbats swoop onto sleeping grazers. They generally aim for the young, the old or the infirm. With their tiny, needle-like teeth, they bite, getting their horribly septic saliva into the wound. They then take off; once the bacteria have done their work, they return to feed.

*Infectious Poison (Ex): * A pugbat’s poison is not generated naturally, but by the activity of millions of disease-causing particles that live in the furrows of its serrated teeth. The poison causes tissue death at a massive rate, often resulting in heart failure. Fortitude DC 13 negates, initial damage 1d4 Con, secondary damage 1d6 Con. Spells that affect poison or abilities that provide resistance or immunity to poison are ineffective, but those affecting disease are. The save DC is Constitution based, and includes a +2 racial bonus to the DC.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*CALCARISAURUS
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+12 (25 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed: * 20ft (4 squares)
*Armor Class: * 19 (-1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple :* +2/+3
*Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d4+1) and two claws -2 melee (1d3) 
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Irritating secretions, low-light vision, spiked skin, scent
*Saves: * Fort +9, Ref +2, Will +1
*Abilities: * Str 12, Dex 8, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 5
*Skills: * Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Survival +2
*Feats:* Endurance, Great Fortitude
*Environment: * Warm plains and forest
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A plodding reptile trundles into view, every surface of its grey body covered in body nodules and razor-like spurs._

Slow and stupid, the calcarisaurus relies not on keen senses and speed for protection, but on its battery of natural armor. They are predators of lizards, centipedes and Skull Island’s other oversized vermin; the calcarisaurus is capable of digesting the most dangerous toxins and secreting their residues as a pungent film that coats their spines. Due to their thorny bodies and foul-tasting residue, even such massive predators as vastatosaurus rex avoid calcarisaurs. 

The longest measured calcarisaurus was over seven feet long.

*Combat*
Calcarisaurs do not fight creatures larger than it so much as they stop and wait for the predator to lose interest. They will snap with jaws and claws at creatures their own size if threatened.

*Irritating Secretions (Ex): * Calcarisauruses ooze a caustic, toxic goo from their spines, derived from the poisons of the vermin they eat. Any creature that takes damage from attacking a calcarisaurus with a natural weapon or melee attack must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be sickened for 1d6 minutes. The save DC is Constitution based.

*Spiked Skin (Ex): * The spurs on a calcarisaurus’ body protect it from harm. Any creature striking a calcarisaurus with a melee attack or a natural weapon takes 1d8+1 points of damage from the dinosaur’s barbs. Weapons with exceptional reach, such as longspears, do not endanger the wielder in this way.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*FORMICAVARO
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 5d8+15 (37 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class: * 15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +3/+10
*Attack:* Claw +5 melee (3d4+3)
*Full Attack: * 2 claws +5 melee (3d4+3) and bite +0 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach: * 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Startle
*Special Qualities: * Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +4
*Abilities: * Str 17, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 11
*Skills:* Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats: * Ability Focus (startle), Iron Will
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 6-10 HD (Large), 11-15 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This quadrupedal reptile has a snake-like head with two tusks protruding from the lower jaw, large claws on its forelimbs, and two flaps of brightly colored skin growing from its back. A long black tongue flickers from between its lips._

One of Skull Island’s more unusual dinosaurs, the formicavaro is a relative of such quadrupedal carnivores as tartarusaurus and the carvers of the dense jungles. No longer an eater of meat, formicavaro specializes in eating termites, breaking the hives open with its huge claws and licking them up by the thousands with a sticky tongue. They are solitary creatures, only interacting with others of their own species to mate. Eggs are laid underground, and the hatchlings are miniature adults, perfectly capable of surviving on their own.

Most formicavaro are about 14 feet long, but larger specimens have been reported.

*Combat*
Although they are capable of fighting with their long claws, formicavaro prefer to avoid combat altogether, using their startle ability to make potential threats flee. Unless threatened, they will not attack anything larger than a termite.

*Startle (Ex):* By rapidly displaying the bright sails on their backs, a formicavaro can inspire terror. All creatures that can see a displaying formicavaro must make a DC 14 Will save or be frightened for 1d4+1 rounds. Creatures that make the save are merely shaken for one round. Creatures that successfully save against the startle of a formicavaro are immune to that formicavaro’s startle effect for 24 hours. This is a mind-influencing fear effect, and the save DC is Charisma based.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*PIRANHADON
Gargantuan Animal (Aquatic)*
*Hit Dice:* 15d8+120 (187 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed: * Swim 50ft (10 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (-4 size, +2 Dex, +11 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+35
*Attack: * Bite +20 melee (4d8+18)
*Full Attack: * Bite +20 melee (4d8+18)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/15ft
*Special Abilities: * Improved grab, swallow whole 
*Special Qualities: * Low-light vision, tremorsense 60ft
*Saves:* Fort +17, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 34, Dex 14, Con 26, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 2
*Skills:* Hide +11, Move Silently +23
*Feats: * Cleave, Die-hard, Endurance, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 16-30 HD (Gargantuan), 31-45 HD (Colossal)
*Level Adjustment:* -

*A huge snake-necked fish lurches from the water, slime dripping from its hundreds of needle teeth and the twin barbels that grow from its chin.*

V-rex may be the king of Skull Island’s plains, but its waterways and swamps are dominated by piranhadon, gargantuan carnivorous fish. Amazingly stealthy for their size and capable of entering even shallow water, piranhadon hunt by detecting vibrations at the water’s edge with their barbels. They are capable of leaving the water for short periods of time, using their powerful fins to haul themselves onto a bank like a seal, to allow birds to pluck off their many parasites. 

The females of the species, represented by the statistics above, usually grow to 50 feet long and can grow even longer. The males are relatively tiny, rarely getting more than 20 feet long. Use the stats for huge sharks for male piranhadons, removing the keen scent ability and replace it with swallow whole, tremorsense, and the racial skill bonuses.

*Combat*
A piranhadon strikes from ambush, grabbing a dinosaur (or adventurer) at the water’s edge and pulling it under the surface. If the prey item is small enough, it will swallow the unfortunate creature whole – otherwise it will pin it underwater and let it drown before messily devouring it.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* In order to use this ability, the piranhadon must hit an opponent with its bite attack. It can then make a grapple attempt as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If the piranhadon gets a hold, it can attempt to swallow its opponent whole.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* A piranhadon can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two sizes smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 4d8+12 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the piranhadon’s gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 40 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 16). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. 

A Gargantuan piranhadon’s gizzard can hold 2 Large, 8 Medium, 32 Small, or 128 Tiny or smaller opponents.

*Skills: * A piranhadon gains a +12 racial bonus to all Hide and Move Silently checks. A piranhadon has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*GIANT NEOPEDE
Large Vermin (Aquatic)*
*Hit Dice: * 4d8+4 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed: * 10ft (2 squares), swim 30ft 
*Armor Class: * 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +3/+8
*Attack:* Bite +4 melee (2d4+1 plus poison)
*Full Attack: * Bite +4 melee (2d4+1 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Poison
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft, low-light vision, mindless
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +1 
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 13, Int - , Wis 10, Cha 3
*Skills:* Hide +2, Spot +4, Swim +9
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment: * Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 5-8 HD (Large), 9-12 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_Cruising from the depths comes a hideous centipede-like creature, the back of its long body compressed into a flat paddle-like tail and its front end bearing a hideous array of legs, antennae and mandibles._

Skull Island’s centipede population has somehow evolved into a panoply of elaborate shapes and sizes. Some, called neopedes, have taken to the water, either for their larval stage or for their entire life cycles. Those that live their adult lives on land, the scorpiopedes (use stats for Tiny or Small monstrous scorpion) are generally shy and eat mainly algae. The fully aquatic neopedes, however, tend towards carnivory, most feeding primarily on fish or other aquatic invertebrates. The giant neopedes, however, are powerful enough to attack even dinosaurs.

The giant neopede has been recorded at a maximum length of 12 feet long, but it’s likely they can reach even greater lengths, as they continue to molt and grow throughout their lives.

*Combat*
Giant neopedes attack anything that moves when hungry, swimming from ambush to inject prey with its debilitating venom. Once prey is paralyzed, the neopede feeds, whether the poor victim is truly dead or not. They may pursue prey through the water, where they are more comfortable, but do not go on land unless forced to.

*Poison (Ex): * Neopede venom generally causes horrible muscle cramps and terrible pain. Fortitude DC 13 negates, initial damage 1d6 Dex, secondary damage 1d6 Dex. The save DC is Constitution based.

*Skills: * Giant neopedes receive a +4 racial bonus to all Hide and Spot checks. A giant neopede has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*MALAMAGNUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative: * -1
*Speed: * 20ft (4 squares), swim 30ft
*Armor Class: * 17 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +9 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+12
*Attack:* Bite +7 melee (2d6+6)
*Full Attack: * Bite +7 melee (2d6+6)
*Space/Reach: * 10ft/5ft
*Special Qualities: * Hold breath, low-light vision
*Saves: * Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 19, Dex 9, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4
*Skills: * Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +15
*Feats: * Alertness, Die-Hard, Endurance
*Environment: * Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or herd (4-24)
*Challenge Rating: * 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 7-12 HD (Large), 13-14 HD (Huge)
*Level Advancement:* -

_A herd of huge-jawed quadruped reptiles slosh through the shallows, their stumpy legs more suited for paddling than for land travel. Their jaws are oversized and bulbous, with protruding tusks._

A case of convergence, malamagnuses are little more than reptilian hippopotamuses, and live in much the same fashion. They graze on water weeds and small bushes at the water’s edge or in the shallows in order to escape into the deeper waters from large predators. Males use their tusks in sparring matches to secure access to mates. Entire ecosystems of snails and turtles spring up in their wake to feed on the copious quantities of waste they leave behind.

The average malamagnus grows about 18 feet from nose to stumpy tail.

*Combat*
Malamagnus rely on their bulk and numbers to dissuade any predator that catches up with the herd, the males baring their tusks and snapping viciously long enough for the females and young to escape into the water. Once the rest of the herd is safe, the males will too retreat.

*Hold Breath (Ex): * A malamagnus can hold its breath to a number of rounds equal to 6 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning. For a typical malamagnus, this is 102 rounds, over ten minutes.

*Skills:* A malamagnus has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*INOX
Large Animal (Aquatic)*
*Hit Dice:* 7d8+14 (45 hp)
*Initiative: * +5
*Speed: * 10ft (2 squares), swim 30ft
*Armor Class:* 13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+12
*Attack:* Bite +8 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack: * Bite +8 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks: * Improved grab, swallow whole
*Special Qualities:* Amphibious, hard-to-swallow, hydrofoil, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 1, Wis 11, Cha 2
*Skills: * Hide +6, Move Silently +10, Spot +4
*Feats: * Improved Initiative, Stealthy, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment: * Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 4
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 8-14 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A fat brown lizard-like creature glides through the water, its boomerang-shaped head opening to reveal a wide jaw filled with conical teeth._

Ambush predators, inox cruise the rivers and lakes of Skull Island snapping up fish and wading birds. They converge on nesting grounds of ligocristus on muddy islands, hoping to snap up hatchling dinosaurs drinking or attempting to cross the water. Primitive amphibians, their bizarre heads make them more difficult to be swallowed whole and help them cut through fast-moving currents.

Most inox reach a length between 12 and 18 feet.

*Combat*
Inox strike fast and first, hoping to quickly grab and swallow prey. They are unlikely to attack a troupe of adventurers crossing their path, but if hungry enough, they may attempt to snap up a halfling or gnome falling behind.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* In order to use this ability, an inox must hit an opponent with its bite attack. It can then make a grapple check as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it gets a hold, it can attempt to swallow its opponent whole.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* An inox can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two sizes smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 2d6+4 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the inox’s gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 15 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 10). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out.

A Large inox’s gizzard can hold 1 Small, 4 Tiny, 8 Diminutive or 32 Fine creatures.

*Hard to Swallow (Ex): * An inox counts as one size category larger for the purposes of being swallowed whole.

*Hydrofoil (Ex):* An inox gains a +4 bonus on any Swim check made to swim against a current.

*Skills:* An inox gains a +4 racial bonus on all Hide and Move Silently checks. An inox has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*UDUSAURUS
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 10ft (2 squares), swim 40ft
*Armor Class:* 16 (+1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+4
*Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities: * Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities: * Str 15, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 4
*Skills:* Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Run
*Environment:* Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization:* Solitary or pack (2-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_An ugly reptile swims with startling speed past you, its low-slung head armored with bony plates. Its back legs are little more than flippers at the base of a thick, muscular tail._

Udusauruses are a breed of nothosaur, primitive relations of the famous and more common elasmosaurs and plesiosaurs. Confined to the lakes of Skull Island, udusauruses are pack hunters that prey of schools of fish, herding them together in the trunks of fallen trees or other cul-de-sacs to devour them with impunity. Hunters of opportunity, they may occasionally take an injured wading bird or baby dinosaur. They cannot hold their breath for very long, relegating them to near the surface of the water.

Udusaurus can reach 6 feet in length.

*Combat*
Udusauruses are not aggressive and not terribly territorial, and will usually avoid humanoids unless threatened. If attacked, they strike back with jaws full of conical teeth.

*Skills:* An udusaurus has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*TURTURCASSIS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 4d8+4 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 10 ft (2 squares), swim 40ft 
*Armor Class:* 15 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+8
*Attack: * Bite +5 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack: * Bite +5 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Compressed bite
*Special Qualities:* Hold breath, low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +5
*Abilities: * Str 13, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Skills: * Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +10
*Feats: * Iron Will, Weapon Finesse
*Environment: * Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization: * Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating: * 2
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 5-8 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A sinuous green reptile swims past, its long neck tipped with a curiously long head, the eyes near the tip of the snout. _ 

Relatives of the udusaurus, turturcassis are specialist hunters. Although they can and do take fish in their diet, they prefer the flesh of sea turtles, which they obtain by plunging their narrow snouts into the limb and head openings of the shell, leaving behind a hollow husk. They mate for life, hunting in pair groups. Eggs are laid on land, buried in the mud to protect them from predation.

A turturcassis can reach 13 feet in length.

*Combat*
Turturcassis are fairly shy, and will only attack humanoids that threaten them or their eggs. If so, the turturcassic will often attack heavily armored opponents, relying on their turtle-hunting techniques.

*Compressed Bite (Ex):* The bite of a turturcassis is narrow and can find the gap in even the toughest armor. A turturcassis can spend a move action studying an opponent, then ignore half of its natural armor or armor bonus on a bite attack made the same round. 

*Hold Breath (Ex): * A turturcassis can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4x its Constitution score. For the average turturcassis, this is 52 rounds, or slightly over five minutes.

*Skills:* A turturcassis has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*KILLER EEL SWARM
Tiny Animal (Aquatic, Swarm)*
*Hit Dice:* 12d8 plus 6 (60 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed: * Swim 20ft (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 size, +3 Dex), touch 15, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/–
*Attack:* Swarm (4d6 plus bleeding wound)
*Full Attack:* Swarm (4d6 plus bleeding wound)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/0ft
*Special Attacks:* Bleeding wound, distraction
*Special Qualities:* Keen scent, low-light vision, swarm traits
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +13, Will +4
*Abilities: * Str 3, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 1, Wis 11, Cha 3
*Skills: * Listen 7, Spot +7, Swim +9
*Feats: * Alertness, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Toughness (x2)
*Environment: * Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization: * Solitary or school (2-6 swarms)
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* None
*Level Adjustment: * -

_The river begins to boil with purple skinned eels, their eyes bulging, their circular mouths tearing away lumps of flesh._

Skull Island’s rivers and lakes teem with dozens of unique species of fish, ranging from tiny prickle fish and morsel fish to the shark-like needlemouths (use stats for Large sharks). It is frightening, then, that among the most dangerous fish in Skull Island’s water is one of the smallest. The killer eel, a slimy two-foot long creature, is onerous by itself, attacking whatever crosses its path and cutting out bloody wounds. But when killer eels swarm, they are truly deadly.

*Combat*
Killer eels seem sluggish, but their slow swimming belies their agility and rapidity of attack. Once one killer eel strikes, it usually means that many, many more are on their way, driven to frenzy by blood in the water. A killer eel swarm fights without fear of death, overwhelming prey until the swarm is dispersed or the prey is skeletonized.

Due to the ferocity of their attacks, killer eel swarms deal damage as if they had 15 Hit Dice.

*Bleeding Wound (Ex): * The many plug-shaped holes left by a killer eel swarm continue to bleed, allowing other swarms to gather in the area. A creature damaged by a killer eel swarm takes one point of damage per round for the next ten rounds. Wounds from multiple rounds spent within the swarm stack, dealing more damage, and delaying the cessation of the bleeding. A DC 15 Heal check or a cure spell can stop the bleeding before the duration expends.

*Distraction (Ex):* Any creature that begins its turn within the area of a killer eel swarm must make a DC 16 Fortitude save or be nauseated for one round. The save DC is Constitution based. Even on a successful save, spellcasting and concentrating on spells requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level). Using skills requiring patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Swarm Traits:* A killer eel swarm has no clear front or back and no discernable anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or flanking. A killer eel swarm takes half damage from slashing and piercing weapons. Reducing a killer eel swarm to 0 hit points or lower causes it to break up, though damage taken until that point does not degrade its ability to attack or resist attack. Swarms are never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Also, they cannot be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, and they cannot grapple an opponent.

A killer eel swarm is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as disintegrate). A killer eel swarm takes half again as much damage (+50%) from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells.

*Skills: * A killer eel swarm has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*DIRT TURTLE
Diminutive Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 1/4d8+1 (2 hp)
*Initiative: * -1
*Speed: * 5t (1 square), swim 20ft 
*Armor Class: * 17 (+4 size, -1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/ -15
*Attack: * Bite +1 melee (1d2-3)
*Full Attack: * Bite +1 melee (1d2-3)
*Space/Reach:* 1ft/0ft
*Special Qualities:* Hold breath, immunity to disease, low-light vision
*Saves: * Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities: * Str 4, Dex 9, Con 13, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha 2
*Skills:* Hide +13, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Feats:* Great Fortitude
*Environment:* Warm aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or shoal (4-8)
*Challenge Rating: * 1/8
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 1 HD (Diminutive)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A brown turtle with a long tail paddles by._

One of the more specialized browsers of Skull Island’s waterways, dirt turtles feed almost solely on dinosaur dung that collects in the rivers. At home in the water, they swim down to piles of waste left behind by malamagnuses, ligocristuses and other large herbivores. They supplement their diet with snails and algae.

A dirt turtle is about six inches in diameter and nearly a foot long. 

*Combat*
Dirt turtles do not fight – they flee. If picked up by a curious adventurer, they might bite, but the damage would be minimal at worst. They do not even carry disease – their sterile saliva neutralizes any potential threats that might linger in the dung they consume. 

*Hold Breath (Ex): * A dirt turtle can hold its breath for a number of rounds equaling 4x its Constitution score. For the average dirt turtle, this is 52 rounds, or a little over five minutes.

*Skills: * A dirt turtle has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*SWAMP WING
Diminutive Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 1/4d8 (1 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed: * 5ft (1 square), fly 30ft (clumsy), climb 10ft
*Armor Class: * 16 (+4 size, +2 Dex), touch 16, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-16
*Attack:* Bite +0 melee (1 -4)
*Full Attack:* Bite +0 melee (1 -4)
*Space/Reach:* 1ft/0ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision
*Saves: * Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 3, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 1, Wis 10, Cha 2
*Skills:* Climb +10, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats: * Alertness
*Environment:* Warm marsh and forest (near freshwater)
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 1/10
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 1 HD (Diminutive)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A tiny creature glides by. At first you think it’s some sort of bat, but it soon becomes apparent that it’s some bizarre frog, its eyes bulging over a mouth full of protruding teeth, its forelegs stretched into crude wings._

One of Skull Island’s more bizarre residents, the swamp wing is a species of frog that has created a life for itself on the wing. Crude fliers, they spend most of their time in trees, where they are quite agile, hunting insects and other invertebrates. When threatened by some type of predator, they glide to another tree, often flying to the other side of a nearby river if they can. 

The average wingspan of a swamp wing is only six or seven inches.

*Combat*
Swamp wings don’t fight anything larger than a beetle. They might snap if picked up, but would much rather flee.

*Skills: * A swamp wing has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier on all Climb checks, instead of their Strength modifier.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*AMBULAQUASAURUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+10 (32 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class: * 18 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+10
*Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack: * Bite +5 melee (1d6+3) and 2 claws +0 melee (1d4+1) 
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 7
*Skills: * Balance +10, Jump +7, Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +7 
*Feats: * Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
*Environment: * Warm marsh and mountains (near freshwater)
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or flock (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 6-10 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_A graceful bipedal reptile strides through the rapid water, its stiff tail acting to balance it. A number of small frills grace its back, and its long snout is full of forward-facing needle-like teeth._

Relatives of the less robust peracodons of Skull Island’s coasts, the ambulaquasaurus is another carnivorous dinosaur specialized to wading and fishing. They follow the fish they prey on, migrating from the lowland swamps up to the high reaches of Skull Island’s inland mountains. Their eyes are specially adapted to minimize glare and their legs are long and strong, allowing them to wade into deeper water than other fishers and to fish even during the height of the day.

An ambulaquasaurus is heavier than a peracodon, but not as long, reaching a maximum total length of 14 feet.

*Combat*
Ambulaquasauruses are not even combative over fishing spots, using intimidation rather than violence to obtain fish-filled holes. That said, if attacked they will retaliate with a vicious bite and raking claws.

*Skills:* An ambulaquasaurus gains a +2 racial bonus on all Balance, Listen, Spot and Swim checks. As they have 5 ranks in Balance, they are not considered flat-footed when fighting while balancing.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 10, 2006)

*SCISSORHEAD
Small Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative: * +3
*Speed: * 20ft (4 squares), swim 30ft
*Armor Class: * 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +0/-5
*Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d4-1)
*Full Attack:* Bite +4 melee (1d4-1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities: * Hold breath, low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 9, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 3
*Skills:* Balance +5, Spot +3, Swim +10
*Feats: * Skill Focus (swim), Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:* Warm marsh and aquatic (freshwater)
*Organization*: Solitary, pair or flock (4-24)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 2 HD (Small), 3 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_This strange, stilt legged animal has a bird like snout studded with conical teeth. Its tail is little more than a stump, and its forelimbs are stunted, flipper-like appendages._

Scissorheads are curious even by the standards of Skull Island. Descendants of pterosaurs, which otherwise are entirely absent from Skull Island, scissorheads fill a niche somewhere between the heron and the cormorant in more normal ecosystems. Adept waders, they can also hold their breath and swim, chasing down prey in hard-to-reach places and prying crustaceans and aquatic insects from their hiding places. 

A scissorhead is about three feet long and stands about two feet at the hip.

*Combat*
Scissorheads are shy creatures, preferring to swim to deep water to escape terrestrial predators and darting onto land to escape waterborne attackers. 

*Hold Breath (Ex):* A scissorhead can hold its breath to a number of rounds equal to 4 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning. For a typical scissorhead, this is 52 rounds, over five minutes.

*Skills:* A scissorhead has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always take 10 on Swim checks even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. _The World of Kong_ is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Olly (May 10, 2006)

Nice to see this thread return! And with new additions, too!


----------



## Scorpion13 (May 10, 2006)

Just my luck, I posted a comment talking about how crazy awesome and cool your conversions were not 2 hours before the entire thing comes crashing down. 

Bah.

Anywho, I dont know about anyone else, but I really, really hope you keep going with this project. I just gotta have those chasm horrors!!! Scariest part of the movie, if ya ask me.


----------



## Olly (May 11, 2006)

Are you not going to stat up a sepulcro or a stink-fish, Demiurge? I would have said something earlier, but I felt sure that you would, sooner or later. However, it seems like we're hurtling towards the end of the Swamps And Waterways chapter, and I'd hate to miss them.  

It'd be fun to set a sepulcro on some halflings or gnomes crossing a river in a little boat...


----------



## Qwillion (Jun 27, 2006)

*Tartarusaurus*

TARTARUSAURUS
I was running my monster program on the first one, and I think I have my attack set by creature size so, was there a particualr reason that the TARTARUSAURUS
has I high bite (my calcs say it shold be 2d6), and the claws are only 1d6 (my calc says 1d8)

Your stats are saying your not as strong or a durable as say an elephant
25 str and 19 con vs an afican and indian elephants  30 str (indian 28) and 21 con. Why?  (not i am not objecting to It I jjust really interested in the reasoning)

Feats: nitpicker Improved Grapple requires improved unarmed strike, but there is an optional rule from 3.0 sword and the fist that says a monsters natural attack is improved unarmed strike but current rulings by the sage negate this.  Nitpicking says NO if we were talking a published monster. 

Hide should be a -6 you forgot the size modifer of -8 for huge (1 skill points +1 dex -8 size)

to me the visual of this screams rhino/tiger but I have only seen the one concept art picture of it (found on google.)  More later.  

PS
sorry it took so long to get around to doing this, going on to the next one tomorrow if I have time


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 27, 2006)

Qwillion said:
			
		

> TARTARUSAURUS
> I was running my monster program on the first one, and I think I have my attack set by creature size so, was there a particualr reason that the TARTARUSAURUS
> has I high bite (my calcs say it shold be 2d6), and the claws are only 1d6 (my calc says 1d8)
> 
> ...



Thank you for your feedback!

Let's see if I can explain my rationale for the claw and bite damages. The suggested damages by size listed in the Monster Manual are just that - suggestions. The tartarusaurus is described in the World of Kong book as having "bone-cracking" jaws, which would imply they're relatively powerful for a creature of its size, and claws used primarily in fights for dominance between males, fights resulting in little serious injury. So they'd be more likely to be weaker.

And I'm not the only person who lets monsters take Improved Grapple without Improved Unarmed Strike. The barbed devil in the MM, for instance, has it. If it really bothers you, either remove the feat or make it a bonus feat. The remaining feat slot could be filled by something like Great Fortitude, Multiattack or Toughness.

Yes, the tartarusaurus does have a lower Str and Con than an elephant, but herbivores generally have higher Cons and usually higher Str than predators in most SRD animals - the predators generally have worse stats, but much better skills and natural weapons. The tartarusaurus' stats are much more comparable, though, to the giant crocodile, a better match in terms of both relation and niche filled.

And you forgot about the +4 racial bonus to Hide the creature gets. The proper breakdown for the Hide check is +0 (-8 size, +4 racial, +1 Dex, +3 ranks). The skill that's off, actually, is Jump. I'll fix that.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 27, 2006)

It'd be criminal for this thread to get bumped without new content, wouldn't it? So have some new content!

By request, I present the:

*SEPULCRO
Medium Animal (Aquatic)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* Swim 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+5
*Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+4)
*Space/Reach: * 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, swallow whole
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +2 
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 3
*Skills:* Hide +9, Spot +3
*Feats:* Great Fortitude, Toughness
*Environment: * Warm aquatic (freshwater and estuarine)
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_Surging from the mire is an ugly brown fish the size and thickness of a dwarf, its oversized jaws rushing up to meet you._

Ambush predators, sepulcro fish troll the bottoms of Skull Island’s waterways, blending into the silt in order to strike at schools of small fish. Relatively low on the food chain, sepulcro attack any fish smaller than them, and might even attack a baby dinosaur swimming close enough to them. They are, in turn, preyed upon by their distant relatives the piranhadons, especially by the smaller males. 

These statistics can also be used to represent a papilo, a close relative of the sepulcro. In the papilo, elaborate fins are used by the males in elegant courtship dances. Papilos have a smaller jaw than their sepulcro cousins – a papilo can swallow only Tiny or smaller creatures.
*
Combat*
Sepulcro are unlikely to attack any adventurers, at least not intentionally. They prefer smaller game less likely to fight back. Still, an unlucky halfling or gnome struggling in the water might find himself at the end of the hungry fish’s unwanted attention.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * In order to use this ability, the sepulcro must hit an opponent with its bite attack. It can then make a grapple check as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it gets a hold, it may attempt to swallow the foe whole on its next turn.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* A sepulcro can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to one size smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 1d8+3 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the sepulcro’s stomach. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 15 points of damage to the stomach (AC 11). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out.

*Skills:* Due to their cryptic coloration, a sepulcro has a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 27, 2006)

*VENATOSAURUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 9d8+54 (94 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 50ft (10 squares)
*Armor Class: * 22 (-2 size, +6 Dex, +8 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+20
*Attack:* Talons +11 melee (2d8+7/19-20)
*Full Attack:* Talons +11 melee (2d8+7/19-20), 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+3) and bite +9 melee (2d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks: * Canny flanking, improved grab, pounce, trip
*Special Qualities: * Jungle movement, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +12, Will +10
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 23, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 18, Cha 11
*Skills:* Climb +8, Hide +12, Jump +23, Listen +6, Move Silently +16, Spot +14, Survival +13, Tumble +16
*Feats:* Dodge, Improved Critical (talons) (B), Mobility, Multiattack, Track
*Environment:* Warm forests and mountains
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or pack (6-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 10-27 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_The snap of a twig draws your attention to a bipedal, lizard-like creature as tall as an ogre, its jaws full of razor-sharp teeth and its eyes high on its head, giving it a somewhat alien appearance. Its limbs are well-muscled, hands tipped with claws and each foot bearing a talon like an oversized kukri. Too late you realize that the impatient flicks of its long stiff tail are in fact signals, as more of the beasts pounce…_

Canny hunters, the venatosauruses are pack dwelling predators of Skull Island’s sweltering interior jungles and mountains. Relatives of the dinonychus and other dinosaurs colloquially referred to as “raptors”, the venatosaurus is a highly evolved elaboration of their theme. Although quite strong, they rely on tactics and coordination to fell prey.

Venatosauruses are the only predators on Skull Island that deliberately hunt brontosaurs, the largest animals on the island. Brontosaur herds are corralled by hit-and-run attacks into roads long ago abandoned by Skull Island’s first natives, and stampeded towards cliffs, pits and dead-ends. The venatosauruses carefully avoid such carnage until the dust settles, then climb down to feed. Venatosaur packs often kill more than they can eat at once, leaving the partially consumed carcasses for later meals or to lure in scavengers which are then preyed upon.

The social structure of venatosaurus packs is complex and elegant, similar to wolves and other social mammals. An alpha breeding pair dominates the pack, but other male-female pairs still breed. Eggs and young are cared for by the whole pack, the infants hidden under tree roots, guarded by a sentry and fed by adults bringing in food. Vicious from a young age, baby venatosauruses have been known to hunt for mice, centipedes and other small animals within weeks of hatching. Each pack has a well-defined territory; although disputes between packs are common, they more often consist of posturing and display then outright violence.

A venatosaurus reaches between sixteen and twenty four feet long, although up to half of this length can be tail. They grow to nine feet high at the hip.

These statistics can also be used to represent dwarf venatosauruses, a smaller species reaching a maximum of 12 feet long. These dwarf venatosaurs prefer to hunt in (and through) the dense foliage around Skull Island’s riverbanks, preying on ligocristuses and feral buffalo. Reduce the dwarf venatosaurus’s size to Large (with the differences in ability scores this entails) and give it Weapon Finesse as a racial bonus feat and a climb speed of 20ft.

*Combat*
A venatosaurus pack hunts by stealth. Large prey is often herded and driven into natural hazards, as described above. Smaller prey is charged from all sides, the venatosaurs concentrating their attacks on one individual. If the prey is not successfully tripped, the venatosauruses scatter, making hit-and-run attacks until they can bring the victim down. Prey is consumed while still alive, or carried away once killed if the dinosaurs are met with resistance (such as by the adventurer’s compatriots). 

*Canny Flanking (Ex): * Venatosauruses are skilled at coordinating their attacks. A venatosaurus gains a +4 bonus on attack rolls made when flanking an opponent instead of the usual +2 bonus.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* In order to use this ability, a venatosaurus must hit its opponent with a bite attack. It can then make a grapple check as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. Venatosauruses that successfully grab an opponent usually carry them off for consumption.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a venatosaurus charges a foe, it can make a full attack.

*Trip (Ex): * If a venatosaurus hits an opponent with its talon attack, it may make a trip attempt (+14 check modifier) as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

In addition, due to their stiff balancing tails, venatosauruses are treated as quadrupeds for the purposes of resisting a trip attempt.

*Jungle Movement (Ex): * Venatosauruses have supreme agility and maneuverability despite their size, allowing them to pass through the thickest jungle with ease. A venatosaurus can move through light undergrowth without penalty, and treats heavy undergrowth as light undergrowth for the purposes of movement (two squares to pass through, +2 to Tumble and Move Silently DCs).

*Saves:* A venatosaurus has all good saves, as if it were a dire animal.

*Skills:* A venatosaurus receives a +8 racial bonus to Jump, Move Silently, Spot, Survival and Tumble checks and a +12 racial bonus to all Hide checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.


Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 30, 2006)

*ADLAPSUSAURUS
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+2 (11 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed: * 60ft (12 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (+6 Dex, +3 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack: * Bite +7 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:* Bite +7 melee (1d4) and 2 claws +2 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent, uncanny dodge
*Saves: * Fort +4, Ref +9, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 22, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 7
*Skills: * Hide +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +9, Spot +3
*Feats:* Stealthy, Weapon FinesseB
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 3-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A reptile darts from the undergrowth, alternating between bipedal and quadrupedal locomotion. Its head is topped with two pink crests, and it cocks its head as if curious as it hears your approach._

Specialist hunters of Skull Island’s deep jungles, adlapsusauruses are relatively unremarkable creatures save for their taste for the eggs of some of Skull Island’s largest and most dangerous dinosaurs.

Stealthy despite their bright coloration (males use their purple throats and pink crests and hands in mating displays), adlapsusaurs are attracted to the scent of urine used by V-rexes as a warning for predators to stay away from their nests. Using their keen hearing to make sure the nest is abandoned, the adlapsusaurs dart into the nest, steal away and egg or two, and flee into the brush to consume the eggs. When not stealing eggs, adlapsusaurs sustain themselves on a diet of lizards, rats and the smaller of the island’s giant vermin.

An adlapsusaurus grows to a maximum of seven feet long.

*Combat*
Adlapsusaurs avoid combat whenever possible, preferring to rely on their speed and reflexes to flee confrontations. If cornered, they will lash out with weak jaws and claws.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* An adlapsusaurus always retains its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class, even when caught flat-footed.

*Skills:* Due to its keen hearing, an adlapsusaurus gains a +8 racial bonus on all Listen checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 30, 2006)

*FOETODON
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 7d8+28 (59 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (-1 size, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+16
*Attack: * Bite +12 melee (2d8+10 plus disease)
*Full Attack:* Bite +12 melee (2d8+10 plus disease)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Disease, staggering strike
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +9 (+13 vs. disease), Ref +5, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills: * Hide +1*, Listen +7, Spot +3, Swim +8
*Feats: *  Alertness, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment: * Warm forest
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 5
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 8-14 HD (Large), 15-21 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_The leaf litter explodes to reveal a broad crocodilian creature, its powerful jaws snapping at you. Its face and neck are deformed with pustulent sores. _

Scavenging ambush predators of the jungle floor of Skull Island, foetodons are surly and territorial creatures. The rotting carcasses they routinely eat and the abrasions of the leaf litter they root through gives practically all foetodons a raging infection along the jaws and head, an infection that helps them bring down more prey – as it spreads more virulently in other species.

Descended from crocodiles, foetodons have mostly given up their aquatic heritage, although they maintain muscular tails into adulthood. Foetodon eggs are laid on Skull Island beaches and guarded by their mother until they hatch, at which point the baby foetodons take to the waterways. Few of the eggs laid make it all the way to adulthood, as baby foetodons make tasty snacks for larger predators – including other foetodons.

The average foetodon reaches 15 feet in length, but much larger specimens are not unheard of.

*Combat*
Foetodons prefer not to attack creatures aware of them, instead laying in wait buried in leaves and detritus. If they stagger a victim with their bone crushing bite, they continue to focus attacks on that creature unless seriously injured from another source. They are more than willing to flee from an encounter turned sour, because it can always track down the helpless diseased body of its victim later.

*Disease (Ex): * The bite of a foetodon spreads a particularly virulent strain of the red ache, causing the victim to break out in weeping red sores. Fortitude DC 17 negates, incubation period 1d3 days, damage 1d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution based.

*Staggering Strike (Ex):* The bite of the foetodon is so powerful that it can shatter bones and wind even the toughest prey. Creatures caught flat-footed by a foetodon’s bite attack must make a DC 20 Fortitude save. Those that fail are staggered for the next 1d6 rounds, able to take only a single move or standard action each round. The save DC is Strength based.

*Saves:* Foetodons gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws made against diseases. In addition, they are immune to Strength damage from red ache, although they bear some physical disfigurement from this illness.

*Skills:* Due to their cryptic coloration, a foetodon gains a +8 racial bonus on all Hide checks made in a forest environment.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## EldonG (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh, MAN...I'm running a lost-world style setting RIGHT NOW, and these rock...did you say you had 'em in a document?  If ya do, I'd love it...if ya don't I'ma gonna make one...

My game's setting is a huge valley veeing out from nothing to maybe 150 miles across...it's perhaps 250-300 miles long...over half is jungle, right up to the tree line...some, at the end, is swamplands...and there is a little open terrain, mostly rolling hills...people keep getting killed, so nobody ever ventures far into the valley...ya see, it's chock full of dinosaurs, dire critters, giant vermin, along with Yuan-Ti and a few other nasty, mostly reptilian races...

Your stuff would make a PERFECT addition, and looking for dinos is exactly why I happened by, today!

Joy, joy!    

If you have one, please send a copy of your document to me at eldonguyre@yahoo.com
If not, shoot me an e-mail, anyhow, and lemme know, 'k?  If you're at all interested, I have a whole buncha stuff on variants of a race of reptillian giants...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 30, 2006)

EldonG said:
			
		

> Oh, MAN...I'm running a lost-world style setting RIGHT NOW, and these rock...did you say you had 'em in a document?  If ya do, I'd love it...if ya don't I'ma gonna make one...



No need. Message sent.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Shade (Jun 30, 2006)

You gotta submit these to Dragon for whatever they're calling the Book/Movie/etc. feature nowadays.


----------



## Mortis (Jun 30, 2006)

My campaign's Isle of Dread just got more crowded. 

Regards
Mortis


----------



## EldonG (Jun 30, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> No need. Message sent.
> 
> Demiurge out.



YAAAAY!  You are now OFFICIALLY one of my favorite people.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 30, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> You gotta submit these to Dragon for whatever they're calling the Book/Movie/etc. feature nowadays.




Oh, totally. Once I've finished the book (I'm on Chapter 4 of 6), I'll shoot off a few queries. Only problem with the Novel Approach tack is 
a) They're 2 pages at most 
and b) Dragon hasn't done one in a long time (last one I remember was in Issue 333)

So we'll see. Even if the headliners don't make it, there's definately an article on unorthodox familiars in here...

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 1, 2006)

Damnable double post!

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 1, 2006)

*AVARUSAURUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 11d8+69 (118 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (-2 size, +8 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +8/+25
*Attack: * Claw +15 melee (2d6+9)
*Full Attack: * 2 claws +15 melee (2d6+9) and bite +10 melee (1d10+4)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Ferocity, rage
*Special Qualities:* Irascible, low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +13*, Ref +7, Will +10
*Abilities: * Str 28, Dex 11, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 5
*Skills:* Listen +10, Spot +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Iron Will, Toughness
*Environment: * Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 8
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 12-22 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_Lumbering into view is a swollen-bellied reptilian quadruped with an alligator like snout studded with conical teeth._

Voracious eaters, avarusauruses are generalists of the deep jungles of Skull Island, consuming everything in their paths. Related distantly to herbivores like ligocristus, avarusauruses have lost their battery of chewing teeth for ones better suited to grabbing and piercing, but have retained a long digestive cavity. Everything the avarusaurus comes across fit for consumption is eaten, from carrion to fruit to live prey to fungus to even wood. 

Fiercely territorial and temperamental, the avarusaurus is generally left alone by other carnivores. Even V-rexes are hesitant to cross the path of an avarusaurus, although such encounters generally favor the vastatosaurus.

Avarusauruses range from eighteen to twenty-six feet in length, and are generally very fat with the detritus that sits in their guts, slowly digesting.

*Combat*
An avarusaurus is a dangerous combatant. Not only does the slightest injury throw it into a berserk rage, but it can fight through injuries that would incapacitate an elephant. Although they will not actively hunt humanoids, they will gladly eat those that intrude into their territory.

*Ferocity (Ex): * An avarusaurus is such a tenacious opponent that it continues to fight without penalty even when disabled or dying.

*Rage (Ex):* An avarusaurus that is injured in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting at its opnonent madly. It gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution and a -2 to Armor Class for a number of rounds equal to 3 + its newly improved Constitution modifier (11 rounds for the average avarusaurus). Once the rage is over, the avarusaurus is fatigued for the duration of the encounter. An avarusaurus cannot end its rage willingly.

*Irascible (Ex):* Because they are so temperamental and difficult to train, all Handle Animal and wild empathy checks made on an avarusaurus have a DC 4 higher than normal for an animal of the avarusaurus’ Hit Dice.

*Saves:* An avarusaurus has all good saves, as if it were a dire animal.

An avarusaurus gains a +4 racial bonus on all saving throws made to resist the effects of ingested poisons. 

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## SinisterSage (Jul 1, 2006)

These are great. 
I hope you get them published in Dragon.

My favorites so far are the foetodon, the venatosaurus (hunters with superior mobility are scary), the crested profanonis, and the calcarisaurus.



> Irritating Secretions (Ex): Calcarisauruses ooze a caustic, toxic goo from their spines, derived from the poisons of the vermin they eat. Any creature that takes damage from attacking a calcarisaurus with a natural weapon must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be sickened for 1d6 minutes. The save DC is Constitution based.




Shouldn't this ability apply to all opponents that take damage from its spiked skin; including those that attack with non-reach weapons?

If I may give you a small advice, I wouldn't aim for a conventional Novel Approach. 
Dungeons Savage Tide AP will feature the Isle of Dread. If you include something about incorporating your stuff in the STAP, your chances for a full creature feature might be best.



> Oh, totally. Once I've finished the book (I'm on Chapter 4 of 6), I'll shoot off a few queries.




I wouldn't wait too long. It's possible that Dragon will feature a dinosaur article as a crossover to the STAP. Once that has happened, they will probably wait several years before considering anything dinosaur related again.

ST begins in two months. It will propably take 4-6 month for the STAP to reach the IoD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2006)

Freakin' sweet!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 6, 2006)

SinisterSage said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this ability apply to all opponents that take damage from its spiked skin; including those that attack with non-reach weapons?



Yeah, that makes sense. I changed it.

Also, I sent in a query to Dragon Magazine with some creatures that would be derived from these - emperor rex, dire raptor and megalania (dire monitor lizard), along with some other realer dinosaurs. Didn't want to go for a direct translation - the rights might be tricky, and it's be too long for a Novel Approach.

And yes, more will be forthcoming. Soon. Once I get the momentum back.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 7, 2006)

*SCIMITODON
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed: * 40ft (8 squares), climb 20ft
*Armor Class:* 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+8
*Attack:* Bite +8 melee (1d8+7)
*Full Attack:* Bite +8 melee (1d8+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Deadly charge 2d8+10
*Special Qualities*: Great leaper, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:* Balance +12, Climb +13, Hide +5, Jump +19, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Spot +3
*Feats: * Improved Initiative, Stealthy
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization: * Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 5-8 HD (Medium), 9-12 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A reptile with a surprisingly feline build springs into view, huge canine teeth protruding from its upper jaw._

Scimitodons are highly derived arboreal predators that hunt through the trees of Skull Island. Excellent climbers and leapers, they can travel miles through the thick jungle without ever setting foot on the ground. They prey on large lizards, birds, and smaller jungle dinosaurs. Scimitodons are proper dinosaurs, although like their much larger rivals the carvers they have evolved a quadrupedal, almost mammalian body plan.

Scimitodons are solitary animals, only meeting others of their kind to mate and rear pups. The males stay with the family until about four months, when the pup’s saber-fangs start to grow in. The mother continues to rear the young for up to a year, teaching them how to jump, stalk, and grab prey.  

Scimitodons grow to up to nine feet long (much of this length a balancing tail) and weigh about 150 pounds.

*Combat*
Scimitodons start combat with a leaping charge, plunging their fangs into the unfortunate prey. Scimitodons do not favor prolonged combat, and will often flee a potential meal that takes more than a single bite to bring down.

*Deadly Charge (Ex): * A scimitodon generally begins combat with a leaping charge. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a single bite attack that deals 2d8+7 points of damage.

*Great Leaper (Ex):* In addition to their +8 racial bonus on all Jump checks, a scimitodon is always considered to have a running start for the purpose of making Jump checks.

*Skills:* A scimitodon has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.  They also have a +8 racial bonus on all Balance and Jump checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 7, 2006)

*CARVER
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 10d8+40 (85 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class: * 21 (-2 size, +4 Dex, +9 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+25
*Attack: * Bite +13 melee (2d8+7/19-20x3)
*Full Attack:* Bite +13 melee (2d8+7/19-20x3) and 2 claws +7 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Augmented critical, pounce
*Special Qualities:* Blindsense 60ft, improved jungle movement, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 18, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 9
*Skills:* Climb +9, Hide +6, Jump +13, Listen +13, Move Silently +14, Spot +13, Survival +12
*Feats:* Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Track (B), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 11-30 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A reptile built like a huge cat emerges, lashing its powerful tail impatiently as it stalks towards you. Its powerful jaws slaver._

Relatives of the scimitodon, carvers are the top jungle predators in the deepest recesses of Skull Island’s jungles. Lurking where even venatosauruses dare not tread, carvers scour the forest floor and lower boughs of the toughest trees for fresh meat. Patient eaters, they can drag a corpse miles through the jungle before deciding on a secure location to eat, consuming even the bones over a period of several days.

Faithful creatures, carvers mate for life, hunting with their partners until one of the pair dies. Their key to hunting success is the ability to sense heat, allowing them to determine the location of hiding prey. 

A carver can grow up to 33 feet long, but such specimens are rare. 

*Combat*
Carvers tend to initiate combat from ambush, pouncing from above and hoping to quickly subdue prey. They fight smart, focusing their attacks on a single foe and coordinating for flanking and higher ground.

*Augmented Critical (Ex):* The jaws of a carver are full of conical teeth that can crush with the force of a hammer. The carver threatens a critical hit with its bite attack on a roll of 19-20 and deals x3 damage on a successful critical hit.

*Pounce (Ex):* A carver can make a full attack action at the end of a charge.

*Improved Jungle Movement (Ex):* Carvers are amazingly agile despite their size, allowing them to pass through the thickest jungle with ease. A carver can move through light and heavy undergrowth without penalty.

*Skills:* Carvers receive a +8 racial bonus on all Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Survival checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 7, 2006)

*PUGIODORSUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative: * +1
*Speed: * 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 size), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+9
*Attack:* Bite +0 melee (1d3+1)*
*Full Attack:* Bite +0 melee (1d3+1)*
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, shoulder spikes
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +4
*Abilities: * Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Skills: * Hide +3, Listen +7, Spot +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Skill Focus (Spot)
*Environment:* Warm forest and plains
*Organization: * Solitary, pair, herd (4-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 4-6 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A herd of skinny reptilian creatures grazes along the forest floor, each as tall at the shoulder as a human man. Their bodies are covered in thick scutes, and two curved spikes grow from their shoulders._

Common herbivores of Skull Island, pugiodorsi are known for their keen eyesight and the wicked blades growing out of their backs. They travel in herds for protection, the majority of the herd grazing while a few members keep their heads up, scanning for danger. Despite such protections, they are common prey items for everything from lycaesaurus packs to lone carvers.

A pugiodorsus usually grows to nine feet long. 

*Combat*
Pugiodorsi avoid combat, fleeing from confrontations and trusting to their armored hides and shoulder spikes to protect them.

*Shoulder Spikes (Ex):* Any creature that makes a natural attack against a pugiodorsus must succeed a DC 14 Reflex save or take 1d6+3 points of damage from the creature’s shoulder spikes. The save DC is Strength based.

*Skills:* A pugiodorsus gains a +4 racial bonus on all Hide checks.

*A pugiodorsus’s attacks are considered to be secondary natural weapons.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome thread! Just awesome!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 15, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Awesome thread! Just awesome!



Thank you. And, for my next trick!

*HEBESAURUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+20 plus 3 (41 hp)
*Initiative: * -1
*Speed:* 20ft (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 23 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +15 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+10
*Attack: * Slam +5 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack: * Slam +5 melee (1d6+4)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft
Special Qualities: Fortification, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +3, Will +2
*Abilities: * Str 16, Dex 9, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 5
*Skills: * Listen +11
*Feats: * Skill Focus (listen), Toughness
*Environment:* Warm forest
*Organization:* Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 5-8 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This trudging quadruped has think plates protecting its back, sides and rectangular head. _ 

Hebesauruses are heavily armored herbivores of Skull Island’s thick forests, relying on their natural protections over speed or stealth to keep them safe from predators. Opportunistic creatures, they have similar habits to wild pigs in more normal habitats, digging for roots and tubers using their triangular jaw-flanges and supplementing this diet with insects, worms, rotting fruit, seeds and carrion. Severely nearsighted, they rely on scent and keen hearing to detect possible predators.

A hebesaurus reaches seven feet tall at the shoulder and can grow upwards of eighteen feet long.

*Combat*
Hebesauruses prefer to crouch when attacked, putting their vitals out of reach and lashing with a thick tail at predators. Due to their reinforced wind-pipe, hebesauruses are less vulnerable to standard killing techniques of carvers, their main predator – hebesauruses tend to die prolonged, bloody deaths.

*Fortification (Ex): * A hebesaurus has a 25% chance to ignore extra damage done by a critical hit or sneak attack.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 15, 2006)

*DINOCANISAURUS
Small Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+6 (15 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares), climb 10ft
*Armor Class:* 18 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-2
*Attack: * Bite +5 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Swarmfighting
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills: * Climb +9, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Spot +5, Survival +2
*Feats: * Alertness, Track (B), Weapon Finesse (B) 
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or pack (4-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 3-5 HD (Small), 6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_This animal resembles a reptilian bulldog with a crocodile’s hide. Jagged teeth poke out from its mouth, and its short tail wags listlessly behind it._

Consummate pack hunters, dinocanisauruses are relatives of the larger lycaesaurus of the plains – they are both species of cynodonts, mammal-like reptiles that have evolved into canine-like forms. Dinocanisauruses live in the deep forests of Skull Island, having adapted to thick undergrowth and climbing trees, although they are fairly clumsy at the latter. Highly social, dinocanisauruses have a matriarchical pack structure and are fiercely territorial. They are intelligent enough not to bother larger predators, and are in fact preyed upon by venatosauruses.

The largest dinocanisauruses can be as large as wolves, but these specimens are rare. The average dinocanisaurus is a mere three to four feet in length.

*Combat*
Dinocanisauruses hunt by endurance, chasing prey through the thick forest floor and tiring it, eventually tearing into it with needle-sharp teeth. They are shy around humanoids and generally will not fight them unless threatened or starving.

*Swarmfighting (Ex):* Dinocanisauruses work well crowded into tight spaces with their packmates. Up to three dinocanisauruses can fight from the same square without penalty, and they gain a +2 morale bonus on all attack rolls when doing so.

*Skills: * A dinocanisaurus gains a +4 racial bonus on all Move Silently checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 15, 2006)

*PINNATONO
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+16 (34 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+10
*Attack:* Kick +5 melee (1d6+4) or spit +3 ranged touch (2d6 acid plus blindness)
*Full Attack:* Kick +5 melee (1d6+4) or spit +3 ranged touch (2d6 acid plus blindness)
*Special Attacks:* Spit, stench
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, resistant to poison
*Saves: * Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 5
*Skills:* Spot +9
*Feats:* Ability Focus (spit), Endurance (B), Point Blank Shot
*Environment:* Warm forests and plains
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 5-8 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A fat flightless bird waddles out, its head and long neck bald. Its beady yellow eyes glare at you as your eyes water at its incredible stink._

Pinnatono is an ill-tempered, foul-smelling herbivorous bird that uses the chemicals from the foods it eat for its own defense. Possessing a sturdy crop and a remarkable tolerance to ingested poisons, the pinnatono eats noxious berries and peppers in order to secrete their oils, giving them their characteristic odor. They have the ability to regurgitate their stomach contents with incredible accuracy, spewing a sticky acidic concoction at the eyes of potential predators or creatures that disturb its nest.

A pinnatono grows to six feet at the shoulder.

These same stats, with some modification, can be used to represent hylaeornis, a fightless bird that forages for fruits in the deepest parts of Skull Island’s jungles. Reduce the pinnatono’s size to Medium (with the statistic changes this entails), remove the spit and stench special attacks and give it a speed of 40 feet. Swap its feats for Alertness and Run.

*Combat*
The pinnatono does not seek combat, but is touchy and quick to respond to intrusion by a blast of caustic spittle. If their potential predator is not dissuaded by the first shot, they generally flee.

*Spit (Ex): * Three times per day, but no more than once every 1d4+1 rounds, a pinnatono can vomit a sticky blast of stomach acid as a ranged touch attack up to 30 feet with no range penalty. If it hits, it deals 2d6 acid damage and the creature struck must make a DC 18 Fortitude save or be blinded for 1d6 minutes. The save DC is Constitution based.

*Stench (Ex):* All creatures within 30 feet of a pinnatono must make a DC 16 Fortitude save or be sickened for 10 rounds due to their eye-burning stink. The save DC is Constitution-based. Creatures that successfully save cannot be affected by the same pinnatono’s stench for 24 hours. A delay poison or neutralize poison spell removes the effect from the sickened creature. Creatures with immunity to poison are unaffected, and creatures resistant to poison receive their normal bonus on their saving throws.

*Resistant to Poison (Ex):*A pinnatono gains a +4 racial bonus on all Fortitude saves made against poison.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Olly (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to skip back a bit, Demiurge, but I refamiliarised myself a bit more with the World Of Kong book, last night and couldn't help noticing that there are a lot of cool little (and not so little! ) critters that you've missed.

Will we see a scissor beetle (page 70) any time soon? Possibly in swarm and giant varieties, as well? I mean, the book doesn't say that they swarm or grow to monstrous sizes, but this is D&D... We can make our own rules. 

Also, any chance of stats for dragonskin monitor lizards? Or scutacaris (page 24), the flattened, almost two-dimensional lobsters of skull island's coasts? Mortifillex (page 95), the neopede that uses a fish-like lure to attract its prey? Maybe some corpse-crabs (page 99) or a stinkfish (page 114), too?

Sorry to ask that you go back over old ground, but for me, some of the cooler creatures in the book were the ones that _weren't_ towering, sharp-toothed behemoths. Even if a few of these creatures are just created using modified stats from existing ones, it'd still mean a lot to me to have them in the game.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 18, 2006)

Olly said:
			
		

> Sorry to skip back a bit, Demiurge, but I refamiliarised myself a bit more with the World Of Kong book, last night and couldn't help noticing that there are a lot of cool little (and not so little! ) critters that you've missed.
> 
> Will we see a scissor beetle (page 70) any time soon? Possibly in swarm and giant varieties, as well? I mean, the book doesn't say that they swarm or grow to monstrous sizes, but this is D&D... We can make our own rules.
> 
> ...




See, this is where you and I differ in respect towards design philosophy. I see creatures like pavement crabs and stinkfish and scissor beetles and what not as flavorful additions, not as full-fledged monsters. Why bother statting something that the PCs will never directly interact with, is my view of these sorts of things.

Which is not to say that they're not important. Mentioning the mundane fish and insects in between rollicking battle with dinosaurs certainly helps to make the world feel more real, as opposed to merely a setting for various random encounters. So the little guys aren't going to be totally neglected. After I get through all of the big, interesting mechanically creatures, I'm going to go back and do some compilation work, appendixes for the imaginary sourcebook all these articles represent. In there with the adjustments for druid companions, rules for familiars and paladin mounts, and so forth will be an appendix detailing the little guys of Skull Island, most of them being references to editing existing animals and vermin to match.

But this is all in good time. Patience. There's a huge amount of material I'm working through.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK. I've been slacking on this long enough. I'm going over the top.

*DIABLOSAURUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 14d8+140 plus 6 (209 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 25 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +18 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+28
*Attack: * Gore +18 melee (2d8+15/19-20)
*Full Attack:* Gore +18 melee (2d8+15/19-20)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Qualities:* Fortification, jungle movement, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +19, Ref +8, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 30, Dex 8, Con 31, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha 7
*Skills: * Listen +18
*Feats:* Diehard, Endurance, Improved Critical (gore), Toughness (x2)
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or family (3-5)
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 15-28 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This huge gray reptile is built mostly like a rhinoceros, with a stubby tail and powerful legs, although the bony studs in its hide suggest it is better protected. Two thick horns grow from its head._

A peculiar offshoot of the sauropod dinosaurs (such as the brontosauruses common to the plains of Skull Island), diablosaurus has traded in sheer mass for thick armor and large horns. Despite their resemblance to ceratopsians like ferrucutus, they are not related. They generally have poor eyesight and rely mostly on hearing and smell to avoid predators and find food, mostly ferns and thick vines.  Due to their incredible armor, they are practically unmolested by predators, although baby diablosauruses are still tempting targets to carvers and other large jungle predators.

A diablosaurus can grow to ten feet high at the shoulder and up to 25 feet long.

*Combat*
Diablosauruses rarely engage in combat – their mass and armor tends to intimidate most natural predators, and they are shy and retiring animals. If threatened, however, they circle around their young, goring any who approach with their huge nose horns.

*Fortification (Ex):*  Due to its protective osteoderms, a diablosaurus has a 25% chance to ignore extra damage done by a critical hit or sneak attack.

*Jungle Movement (Ex):* A diablosaurus can move through light undergrowth without penalty, and treats heavy undergrowth as light undergrowth for the purposes of movement (two squares to pass through, +2 to Tumble and Move Silently DCs).

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

*ASPERDORSUS
Gargantuan Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 16d8+112 plus 3 (187 hp)
*Initiative: * +0
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 21 (-4 size, +15 natural), touch 6, flat-footed 21
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +12/+34
*Attack:* Tail slam +18 melee (3d6+15)
*Full Attack: * Tail slam +18 melee (3d6+15)
*Space/Reach:* 20ft/20ft
*Special Attacks:* Reflexive attack
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, narrow berth, scent
*Saves:* Fort +17, Ref +10, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 30, Dex 10, Con 24, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Skills:* Listen +16, Spot +14
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Iron Will, Skill Focus (Listen), Toughness
*Environment:* Warm forest
*Organization: * Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 17-32 HD (Gargantuan)
*Level Adjustment:* -

*This massive reptilian quadruped has a long neck and tail. It carries itself high off the ground. Its hide is studded with bony plates, which form long spines along its back and pointing downward from its neck.*

Asperdorsus lives in the thick forests of Skull Island, browsing on plant matter out of the reach of smaller herbivores. They are relatives of brontosaurs, but eschew their large herds for a solitary lifestyle. Their high carriage and narrow frames help them navigate the thick foliage of their homes, and their immense size and strength can break what plants they can’t avoid. Males of the species attract females by crashing noisily through clearings, shattering trees in their path. Of course, these displays also attract carvers and venatosauruses looking for a meal, but the huge herbivores are more than able to ward off such attackers.

An apserdorsus can grow up to 45 feet long.

*Combat*
Asperdorsuses fight with their tails, capable of breaking bone with a single swing. Attackers who get close may also find themselves gored by the spines growing from the asperdorsus’ neck. 

*Reflexive Attack (Ex):* Once per round when hit by a natural attack or melee weapon used by a creature within its reach, an asperdorsus can make a special attack of opportunity with its neck spines (+13 melee, 1d10+5). 

*Narrow Berth (Ex):* Due to its narrow body, an asperdorsus is treated as being two sizes smaller than it actually is for the purposes of squeezing (see page 149 of the Player’s Handbook for the rules for squeezing).

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

*SYLVACERATOPS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 50ft (10 squares)
*Armor Class: * 17 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+12
*Attack:* Gore +7 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack: * Gore +7 melee (1d6+6)
*Space/Reach: * 10ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Jungle movement, low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 7
*Skills:* Listen +8, Spot +7
*Feats: * Alertness, Dodge, Run
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or herd (4-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 7-12 HD (Large), 13-18 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_This reptilian quadruped is surprisingly graceful for its great size. A short horn crowns its nose, and a narrow frill grows from the back of its head._

Lithe herbivores of the depths of the forest, sylvaceratopses are relatives of the mighty ferrucutus. They live in small familial herds sharing territory, but males become territorial during mating season. Their frills grow brightly colorful and grow hooks on the back to allow for grappling. These hooks are shed like antlers after mating, to avoid entangling on vines and undergrowth. Sylvaceratopses browse on shrubs and other low-growing plants, but supplement their diets with fruits and nuts when they can get them.

Most sylvaceratopses are about twelve feet long, but they have been known to grow larger.

The same statistics, with some modification, can be used to model chalyceratops, a similarly small ceratopsian that lives on the borders of the jungles and mountains of Skull Island. Replace the Dodge and Run feats with Improved Natural Armor and Endurance, reduce the Dex by 2 and increase Con by 4, increase gore damage to 2d6, and add the powerful charge ability, letting it deal 4d6+6 damage on a charge attack. These changes warrant a +1 CR increase.

*Combat*
Sylvaceratopses do not fight, as a rule. They prefer to use their agility and speed to flee from predators. If cornered, they will lash out with their goring horns, but this is generally a last resort.

*Jungle Movement (Ex):* A sylvaceratops can move through light undergrowth without penalty, and treats heavy undergrowth as light undergrowth for the purposes of movement (two squares to pass through, +2 to Tumble and Move Silently DCs).

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

*MONSTRUTALPUS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+12 (30 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares), burrow 5ft
*Armor Class:* 14 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+10
*Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+3) and 2 claws +0 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach: * 10ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +5
*Abilities: * Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 1, Wis 15, Cha 5
*Skills:* Listen +5, Spot +6
*Feats:* Endurance, Iron Will
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 5-8 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_A massive lizard roams past, snuffling with large nostrils as it goes before stopping and digging with shovel-like claws. It mouth is tipped with a horny beak._

Foragers, monstrutalpus are large lizards adapted to hunt for roots and fungus in the deep jungles. They resort to a poor taste for defense more than speed, armor or size, but are still often taken by carvers and other predators. They are solitary, only gathering to mate – the female emits a musk that the males’ keen nostrils can detect from miles away. Their combination of beak and molars can grind down almost any plant matter.

A monstrutalpus can grow to a maximum of 15 feet in length.

*Combat*
Monstrutalpus rarely fight. They will lash out with their jaws and claws if provoked, but any fight a monstrutalpus finds itself in is likely a losing one.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

More! With this, I'm out of the forests. Next stop, the abyss!

*ATERCURISAURUS
Huge Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 11d8+66 (115 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class: * 22 (-2 size, +14 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +8/+24
*Attack:* Slam +15 melee (2d10+12/19-20x3)
*Full Attack:* Slam +15 melee (2d10+12/19-20x3)
*Space/Reach: * 15ft/10ft
*Special Attacks:* Augmented critical
*Special Qualities: * Fortification, low-light vision 
*Saves: * Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +6
*Abilities: * Str 26, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha 5
*Skills: * Listen +10, Spot +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Iron Will, Weapon Focus (slam)
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary or herd (3-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 12-22 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This great quadrupedal reptile has a fantastic array of bony plates growing along its spine. A dozen long spikes grow from its stiff tail._

Atercurisauruses are a dying breed on Skull Island, a close relative of stegosaurs found elsewhere. Victims of overspecialization, they only feed on a few closely related fern species. Their slow metabolism necessitates them eating almost constantly, and competition between them and other herbivores is fierce. Atercurisaurses live in herds of all females and young, with males holding larger territories encompassing several female herds. They are generally very noisy, grunting, murmuring and bellowing.

An atercurisaurus is generally between 16 and 20 feet in length.

*Combat*
An atercurisaurus is a vicious fighter when provoked, lashing out with their massive spiked tails. The females are fiercely protective of their offspring, and are willing to die in their defense.

*Augmented Critical (Ex):* The tail spikes of an atercurisaurus are razor sharp. They threaten a critical hit on a roll of 19-20 and deal x3 damage on a successful critical hit. The slam of an atercurisaurus deals piercing and bludgeoning damage.

*Fortification (Ex): * The bony plates of an atercurisaurus protect its spine from injury. An atercurisaurus has a 25% chance to ignore extra damage done by a critical hit or sneak attack.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

*FEATHERED DEVIL
Diminutive Animal
Hit Dice:* ¼d8 (1 hp)
*Initiative: * +3
*Speed: * 15ft (3 squares), climb 15ft, fly 30ft (average)
*Armor Class: * 19 (+4 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +0/-16
*Attack: * Bite +3 melee (1d2-4)
*Full Attack: * Bite +3 melee (1d2-4)
*Space/Reach:* 1ft/0ft
*Special Qualities: * Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 3, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 5
*Skills: * Climb +11, Hide +16, Listen +5, Move Silently +4, Spot +5
*Feats: * Alertness, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 1/6
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* -

_A tiny blue and yellow lizard flits on feathered, clawed wings._

A remarkable creature, the lizard called the feathered devil has learned how to fly. Unrelated to the flizards, the many gliding lizards of Skull Island, the feathered devils have developed feather-like scales and are perhaps on their way towards becoming even more bird-like. Fast and nimble, they eat insects, plucking them out of the sky with needle-toothed jaws. Loud, they bark to claim territory and to attract mates.

A feathered devil grows to a maximum of 6 inches long.

*Combat*
Feathered devils are terrors to flies, smallish beetles, and many other insects. To a human, however, they are practically harmless. Shy creatures, they’d only attack if picked up, and even then is very unlikely to cause any lasting damage.

*Skills:* A feathered devil has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier on all Climb checks instead of their Strength modifier.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

*FLIZARD
Diminutive Animal*
*Hit Dice: * ¼d8 (1 hp)
*Initiative: * +2
*Speed:* 15ft (3 squares), climb 15ft
*Armor Class: * 18 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +0/-16
*Attack: *  Bite +0 melee (1-4)
*Full Attack: * Bite +0 melee (1-4)
*Special Qualities:* Gliding, low-light vision
*Saves: * Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities: * Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 3
*Skills:* Climb +10, Hide +15, Listen +4, Move Silently +3, Spot +4 
*Feats: * Alertness 
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 1/8
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 1 HD (Tiny)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_A myriad of lizards glide past, some red with horns, others green with elaborate crests, still others with forked tails. _ 

Flizards are a loosely affiliated group of gliding arboreal lizards that dwell in Skull Island’s treetops. They feed on either insects or berries and leaves. They come in many varieties. The alatusaurs are the most common, with membranes grown over their ribs – members of this group are the largest of the flizards. Alieposaurs are closely related, and have wing-like structures growing from their arms and legs. Aerosaurs have webbing growing between their toes and along their tails. Novusauruses have many flaps the color of copper and forked tails – they feed solely on butterflies.

The largest flizards grow over a foot long, but most are only between 6 to 10 inches.

*Combat*
Flizards don’t fight anything larger than the insects they eat – they flee or hide from giant centipedes, Skull Island blue hawks and other predators.

*Gliding (Ex): * Every flizard has a gliding membrane, although different flizards have them growing in different ways and places. The flizard can fly for up two rounds at a time at a speed of 15 ft. with poor maneuverability. It also allows the flizard to glide downwards, enabling it to treat falls as if they were 40 feet shorter than they actually are as long as it is not helpless.

*Skills:* A flizard has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier on all Climb checks instead of their Strength modifier.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 31, 2006)

*HOWLER BAT
Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative: * +2
*Speed: * 10ft (2 squares), climb 15ft, fly 40ft (good)
*Armor Class: * 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +0/-10
*Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d4-2)
*Full Attack: * Bite +3 melee (1d4-2)
*Space/Reach: * 2½ft/2½ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities: * Str 6, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 5
*Skills:* Climb +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Spot +7
*Feats:* Flyby Attack, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:* Warm forests
*Organization:* Solitary or flock (2-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 2 HD (Tiny)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A pale shape flies forth, a great winged rat with bulging eyes and a long naked tail._

Not actually bats, howler bats are winged rats. Their wings are not grown over all the fingers, unlike bats, their wings are supported on a single thick finger. With their keen eyes, they can spot flizards, large insects, rats and bats in the thick undergrowth of Skull Island’s jungles, which they snap up ravenously. Their eerie shrieks can echo great distances through the jungle, alerting more of their kind of the presence of a feast.

A howler bat grows to about a foot long, and they can have a five foot wingspan.

*Combat*
Ill tempered and perpetually hungry, a howler bat might lash out at an adventurer if startled. Their teeth are sharp enough to give a bitten human a good shock.

*Skills:* A howler bat has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use their Dexterity modifier on all Climb checks instead of their Strength modifier.

Howler bats have a +4 racial bonus on all Spot checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

Into the abyss!
*
DECARNOCIMEX
Medium Vermin
Hit Dice*: 4d8+16 (34 hp)
*Initiative: * +1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares), climb 10ft
*Armor Class:* 16 (+1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+6
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (2d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +6 melee (2d4+3) and bite +4 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Rend 4d4+4
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft, light blindness, mindless, scent
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int - , Wis 11, Cha 3
*Skills:* Climb +11
*Feats:* Multiattack (B)
*Environment: * Warm mountains and underground
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement: * 5-8 HD (Medium), 9-12 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A long bodied insect clambers out on four legs, its front two legs modified into curved blades. Its mandibles clatter as if in anticipation._

Giant flesh-eaters distantly related to the grasshopper, the decarnocimex is one of several voracious species of vermin adapted to life in the abyssal crevasses of Skull Island. There, they feed on any creature foolish or unlucky enough to wander or fall into the dark, rocky chasms. They hunt as well as scavenge, feeding on weta-rexes when other prey is not available. The females wall up their eggs in cracks in the rock, protecting them with sticky mucus and providing rotting meat for their larva to consume before they venture into the greater world.

Decarnocimex have been recorded from five to ten feet in length, although it is possible that they get larger still.

*Combat*
A decarnocimex attacks with claws and mandibles at any sign of fresh meat. They avoid bright light.

*Rend (Ex):* If a decarnocimex hits with both claws, it latches onto its victim and tears the flesh, dealing an additional 4d4+4 points of damage.

*Light Blindness (Ex):* Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell) blinds decarnocimex for one round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the area.

*Skills:* A decarnocimex has a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

*WETA-REX
Small Vermin
Hit Dice: * 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares), climb 10ft
*Armor Class:* 15 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-3
*Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft, light blindness, mindless, scent
*Saves: * Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +!
*Abilities: * Str 12, Dex 15, Con 13, Int - , Wis 13, Cha 1
*Skills:* Climb +9
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:* Warm mountains and underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, chitter (4-12) or mob (see below)
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 2 HD (Small), 3 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_An army of brown crickets the size of dogs with giant saw-toothed mandibles rushes your way._

Vicious pack hunters of Skull Island’s chasms, the weta-rexes are a threat to all they encounter. Eternally voracious, they roam caves and crevasses looking for prey, mostly sick and infirm dinosaurs. A lone weta-rex is one not likely to survive for long – they are most commonly found in huge mobs of slick chitin and rasping mandibles.

The weta-rex is between two to three feet long.

*Combat*
Weta-rexes fight mindlessly and without fear, consuming all in their paths. The only thing that gives them pause is bright light.

*Light Blindness (Ex): * Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a _daylight _ spell) blinds a weta-rex for one round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the area.

*Skills: * A weta-rex has a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

*WETA-REX MOB
Gargantuan Vermin (Mob)
Hit Dice:* 30d8+30 (165 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares), climb 10ft
*Armor Class:* 9 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +22/+35
*Attack: * Mob (5d6)
*Full Attack: * Mob (5d6)
*Space/Reach: * 20ft/0ft
*Special Attacks: * Expert grappler, trample 2d6+1
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft, immune to critical hits, sneak attacks, flanking, grappling, bull’s rushes and tripping, light blindness, mindless, mob anatomy, scent, vulnerability to area effects and spells
*Saves: * Fort +18, Ref +10, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 15, Con 13, Int - , Wis 11, Cha 1
*Skills: * Climb +11
*Environment: * Warm mountains and underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or horde (3-12 mobs)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* -

The attacks of a weta-rex mob act as if it was a swarm, dealing 5d6 points of slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage to any creature within the mob’s area at the end of its move, with no attack roll needed.

*Combat*
*Expert Grappler (Ex): * A weta-rex mob can maintain a grapple without penalty and still make attacks against other targets. A mob is never considered flat-footed when grappling.

*Trample (Ex): * A weta-rex mob that simply moves over a creature and doesn’t end its movement with that creature in one of its occupied squares can trample that creature. Trampled creatures take 2d6+1 point of damage. The trampled creature can either make a DC 26 Reflex save to halve the damage or take an attack of opportunity. The save DC is Str based.

*Light Blindness (Ex):* See weta-rex

*Mob Anatomy (Ex): * A weta-rex mob has no clear front or back and no discerable anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or sneak attacks. A mob cannot be flanked, tripped, grappled or bull’s rushed. 

Unlike standard swarms, a weta-rex mob is only made up of 48 individual creatures, so spells and effects that target individual creatures can have an effect on the mob. Each specific creature killed, disabled or otherwise incapacitated by spells or effects that target specific creatures bestows two negative levels to the mob. A mob that gains negative levels equal to its hit dice or is reduced to 0 hp (mobs are never considered disabled or dying) is dispersed. Negative levels bestowed in this fashion are not negative energy effects, and cannot be removed by restoration or similar effects. A mob takes half as much again damage (+50%) from spells or effects that target an area.

If a mob is dispersed through lethal tactics, 30% of the weta-rexes within are slain and 30% are reduced to 0 hit points.

*Skills: * See weta-rex.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

*ARACHNOCLAW
Medium Vermin*
*Hit Dice: * 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative: * +1
*Speed:* 30ft (6 squares), climb 20ft
*Armor Class:* 17 (+1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +2/+5
*Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d6+3 plus disease)
*Full Attack: * Bite +5 melee (1d6+3 plus disease) and 2 claws +3 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks: * Disease
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft, light blindness, mindless, scent
*Saves: * Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 15, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 3
*Skills:* Climb +11, Hide +5, Move Silently +5
*Feats: * Multiattack (B)
*Environment:* Warm mountains and underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or tangle (3-10)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A hideous blend of crustacean and arachnid, this spidery horror has an elongated body, six chitinous legs and two pincers. Antennae twitch and shiver as it scuttles towards you._

Primitive spider-like creatures, arachnoclaws lurk in the dark depths of Skull Island’s chasms. They are predators and scavengers when adults, but parasitic as juveniles. Arachnoclaws lay their eggs in carrion in the hopes that they will be ingested by the grotesque carnictis worm. In the worm’s body, the juvenile arachnoclaws grow and feed on the carnictis’ half-digested meals, until they emerge from the worm’s rectum as tiny adults (tiny monstrous spider, as per the MM, without webs and replacing poison with disease). 

An arachnoclaw grows to six feet long and can have an eight foot legspan.
*
Combat*
Arachnoclaws, unlike most of the creatures they share the pits with, have a knack for hiding and often spring from ambush at warm prey. Their mandibles are laced with a cocktail of diseases obtained from their carrion diet and unhealthy environment.

*Disease (Ex):* Any creature bitten by an arachnoclaw must make a DC 13 Fortitude save or contract pit plague. Incubation period 1 day, damage 1d4 Con. A creature infected with pit plague slowly rots away, their flesh dying and falling off in black sheets.

*Light Blindness (Ex):* Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds an arachnoclaw for one round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the area.

*Skills:* An arachnoclaw has a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

An arachnoclaw has a +4 racial bonus on all Hide and Move Silently checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

*DEPLECTOR
Medium Vermin*
*Hit Dice: * 6d8+24 (51 hp)
*Initiative: * +2
*Speed:* 10ft (2 squares), climb 10ft
*Armor Class:* 20 (-2 Dex, +12 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +4/+10
*Attack:* Claw +10 melee (2d6+6)
*Full Attack: * 2 claws +10 melee (2d6+6)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Crush 2d6+9, improved grab, sudden strike +2d6
*Special Qualities:* Anchored, blind, blindsight 30ft, mindless
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +0, Will +4
*Abilities: * Str 22, Dex 7, Con 18, Int - , Wis 14, Cha 4
*Skills: * Climb +14, Hide -2*
*Feats:* Improved Initiative (B)
*Environment:* Warm mountains and underground
*Organization: * Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 7-12 HD (Medium), 13-14 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_The rock rushes forward with mammoth claws, not rock at all, but some form of mammoth crab!_

Ambush predators of the Skull Island abysses, deplectors are patient and cunning. They hide in holes in the cliff face, gluing themselves down with elastic secretions from their abdomens. When they sense prey pass by, they lunge, relying on their anchorage to avoid plummeting from the cliff-face. They are especially fond of the tiny vulturesaurs that flit through the upper levels of the chasms hunting for insects (treat vulturesaurs as owls with a bite attack replacing the talons).

A deplector is between four and eight feet long, and nearly as wide.

*Combat*
Deplectors strike from ambush with their huge claws. They seek to grab and crush prey. If they get a hold, they will often break their tethers and retreat into the cliff-face with their morsel.

*Crush (Ex):* A deplector deals an additional 2d6+9 damage each round it maintains the grapple as it squeezes the life from its prey.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * In order to use this ability, a deplector must hit a Medium or smaller foe with a claw attack. If it gets a hold, it can crush its victim.

*Sudden Strike (Ex): * A deplector deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against flat-footed foes.

*Anchored (Ex): * The strands holding a deplector down are very sturdy. A deplector gains a +8 bonus to all checks made to resist being tripped, bull’s rushed or grappled. A deplector can sever these strands as a free action, and can lay them down as a move action.

*Blind (Ex): * Immune to visual effects, gaze attacks and illusions.

*Skills:* A deplector has a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

*A deplector has a +12 racial bonus on all Hide checks made against a background of stone.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

This one I already posted for the March Movie Monster Madness, but it's been edited somewhat since then.

*CARNICTIS 
Large Vermin
Hit Dice:* 5d8+10 (32 hp)
*Initiative: * -1
*Speed: * 15ft (3 squares), swim 30ft 
*Armor Class:* 13 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +3/+11
*Attack:* Bite +6 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack: * Bite +6 melee (1d6+6)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/10ft
*Special Attacks: * Chew 2d6+6, improved grab
*Special Qualities: * Blind, blindsight 100ft, damage reduction 5/slashing or piercing, mindless, vermin
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +0, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 9, Con 15, Int - , Wis 11, Cha 3
*Skills:* Hide +5, Swim +12
*Environment:* Warm mountain lakes and underground
*Organization: * Solitary, pair or filth (3-6)
*Challenge Rating: * 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 6-10 HD (Large), 11-20 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A fat pus-white worm oozes from the mire, the end of its body unfolding to reveal a pink proboscis studded with ivory teeth the length of a human finger._

Carnictis, also called the weasel-worm by those few who have survived an encounter with them, are disgusting scavengers that lair in foul bogs in Skull Island's crevasses and caves. They lie in wait for creatures to stumble into their domain and then devour them messily. Unintelligent, they nevertheless seem to recognize others of their own species, forming awful congregations to feed.

A carnictis is usually about ten to thirteen feet long, but grow bigger.

*Combat*
Carnictis attack from ambush and en masse, each grabbing a different limb of the same helpless victim and pulling it apart from all sides. They do not cooperate, but do not attack each other unless starvation is imminent. They are too stupid to fear death, and thus never retreat.

*Chew (Ex): * When a carnictis gets a hold on a foe, it chews and swallows vast hunks of the creature’s flesh, dealing 2d6+6 damage each round it maintains the grapple.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * In order to use this ability, a carnictis must hit a Medium or smaller foe with its bite attack. If it gets a hold, it can chew.

*Blind (Ex): * Immune to visual effects, gaze attacks and illusions.

*Skills:* A carnictis gains a +10 racial bonus on all Hide checks.

A carnictis gains a +8 racial bonus on all Swim checks, and can always take 10 on Swim checks even when rushed or threatened.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

*ABYSCIDIS
Tiny Vermin*
*Hit Dice: * ½d8 (2 hp)
*Initiative: * +1
*Speed: * 20ft (4 squares), climb 10ft
*Armor Class:* 17 (+2 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-9
*Attack: * Claw +1 melee (1d3-1)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +1 melee (1d3-1)
*Space/Reach:* 2 ½ft/2 ½ft
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft, light blindness, mindless
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 2
*Skills:* Climb +7
*Environment: * Warm mountains and underground
*Organization: * Solitary, pair or troupe (4-24)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/4
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 2 HD (Tiny), 3 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_Scuttling out of the dark come dozens of tiny crabs, their claws clicking._

Smaller relatives of the mighty deplectors, abyscidis are tiny scavenging land crabs that dwell in the abysses of Skull Island. Unparticular, they eat just about any organic matter they can find. They live in colonies near water, for their eggs need to be submerged to develop. 

An abyscidis is about one to two feet long.

*Combat*
Abyscidis usually do not attack healthy living creatures, although if disturbed they can give a nasty nip with their sharp claws.

*Light Blindness (Ex):* Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell) blinds an abyscidis for one round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the area.

*Skills: * An abyscidis has a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Mortis (Sep 2, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> *ATERCURISAURUS
> Huge Animal*
> *Hit Dice:* 11d8+66 (115 hp)
> *Initiative:* +0
> ...



No Speed?  

Regards
Mortis


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mortis said:
			
		

> No Speed?
> 
> Regards
> Mortis



Thanks for catching that. It's been fixed.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

It's back! And we're coming up to the final push! With this update comes the last of the complete stat blocks. There will, however, be appendixes, cataloging other animals of Skull Island (and pointing towards stats for some of 'em), as well as information for using these animals as animal companions and familiars. So let's get this started!

*TERAPUSMORDAX
Medium Animal
Hit Dice:* 4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed: * 10ft (2 squares), climb 10ft, fly 60ft (good)
*Armor Class:* 18 (+5 Dex, +3 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+6
*Attack:* Bite +8 melee (1d6+4 plus disease)
*Full Attack: * Bite +8 melee (1d6+4 plus disease) and 2 claws +3 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach: * 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks*: Disease, stench 
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +2
*Abilities: * Str 16, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 5
*Skills: * Climb +9, Hide +6, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +8
*Feats: * Flyby Attack, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Warm mountains and underground
*Organization: * Solitary, pair, flock (4-12) or colony (20-80)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 5-8 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment: * -

_This hideous hairless bat-like creature has a short, bulldog head bristling with teeth, a naked rat tail, and an eye-wateringly potent stench._

Bats are poorly represented on Skull Island – most of the aerial mammals are flying rodents. The largest of these “winged rats” is the terapusmordax, a vicious opportunist. They hunt for lizards, other flying rats, smallish dinosaurs and birds as well as eating fruit and nuts. The females are social creatures, living in vast colonies in caves spattered with their noxious filth. The males are more solitary, squabbling amid “bachelor colonies” that compete for mates but cooperate for protection. 

The wingspan of a terapusmordax can reach ten feet in length. Agile flyers, they can pluck prey off the wing.

*Combat*
Terapusmordaxes are territorial, easily disturbed and violent animals. Confrontations with them are common, either in a single male that thinks it can bring down a halfling adventurer to wheeling colonies of dozens of individuals. Their stench is potent enough to be a weapon of its own, and they target fleeing or nauseated prey above all others. They are smart enough to attempt to escape when injured.

*Disease (Ex): * The bite of a terapusmordax is caked with filth, spreading filth fever. Bite, fortitude DC 14 negates, incubation 1d3 days; damage 1d3 Str and 1d3 Con. The save is Constitution based.

*Stench (Ex):* The hide of a terapusmordax is caked in guano, oils and other filth. Any living creature (except other terapusmordaxes) within 10 feet of a terapusmordaz must succeed on a DC 14 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 3 rounds. The save DC is Constitution based. Creatures that successfully save are immune to the stench of that terapusmordax for 24 hours. Any spell that delays or neutralizes poison cast on a nauseated individual removes the effect. Creatures immune to poison are immune to the stench, and creatures resistant to poison receive their normal bonus to saving throws.

*Skills: * A terapusmordax gains a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

*BEAR-CROC
Large Animal
Hit Dice: * 5d8+20 (42 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed: * 30ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (-1 size, +5 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+10
*Attack: * Bite +5 melee (1d8+4) or tail slap +5 melee (1d10+4)
*Full Attack:* Bite +5 melee (1d8+4) or tail slap +5 melee (1d10+4)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft/5ft (10ft with tail)
*Special Attacks:* Bellow
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 10, Con 19, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:* Climb +4, Hide -2, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +2
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance
*Environment:* Warm mountains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: * 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement:* 6-12 HD (Large), 13-15 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A broad green reptile shuffles into view, its tail thick with fat. Its mouth gapes wide in a lazy yawn._

Rather misnamed, the bear-croc is a large lizard native to the slopes of Skull Island. Similarly to bears, they are scavengers and omnivores, as content to feed on grubs and leaves as they are fresh meat. Because good patches of vegetation are rare on Skull Island’s steep slopes, they are territorial, belching booming cries that can be heard for miles. They gorge themselves when possible, relying on fat reserves in their tails to see them through the lean months.

A bear-croc grows around fifteen feet in length, half of that being the thick tail.

*Combat*
Bear-crocs begin combat with a bellow, hoping to stun prey long enough to close the gap and bring it down. Relatively shy, they rarely attack humanoids, but will certainly fight back if threatened.

*Bellow (Ex):* As a standard action, a bear-croc can give a tremendous bellow. All creatures within 60 feet of a bellowing bear-croc are deafened for 1d6 rounds (no save) and must make a DC 16 Fortitude save or be stunned for one round. The bear-croc can only bellow once every minute. The save DC is Constitution based.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

*BIFURCATOPS
Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative: * +4
*Speed:* 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class: * 17 (+4 Dex, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+3
*Attack: * Gore +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Gore +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities: * Str 13, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 5
*Skills:* Balance +9, Jump +10, Listen +6, Spot +6
*Feats: * Alertness, Run
*Environment: * Warm mountains
*Organization: * Solitary, pair or herd (4-12)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This thin reptilian quadruped has long legs, a short beak, and a crest that forms two horns in a horseshoe shape._

The smallest of Skull Island’s ceratopsians, the gracile bifurcatops are supremely adapted for life in the highlands. Fleet and nimble, they are capable of balancing along the rocky scree, moving from one alpine meadow to the next. Due to their fragility, the males of the species do not spar as do other ceratopsians, instead engaging in elaborate dances to woo mates.

A bifurcatops can grow to a maximum of ten feet in length, but most only reach six or seven feet long.

*Combat*
Bifurcatopses prefer to flee predators than to fight them, but when cornered or if their young are threatened, they will lash out with their twin horns.

*Skills:* A bifurcatops has a +4 racial bonus on all Balance and Jump checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

*ARSARTIS
Large Animal*
*Hit Dice: * 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative: * +3
*Speed:* 50ft (10 squares)
*Armor Class: * 17 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +4/+11
*Attack: * Claw +6 melee (1d8+3)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +6 melee (1d8+3) and bite +4 melee (1d8+1)
*Space/Reach: * 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Erratic charge, improved grab, pounce, rake 1d8+1
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities: * Str 17, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* Balance +9, Hide +7, Jump +12, Listen +4, Move Silently +11, Spot +4
*Feats:* Alertness, Multiattack, Stealthy
*Environment:* Warm mountains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 7-12 HD (Large)

_This skinny reptile has four long clawed legs and a long stiff tail._

A bizarre offshoot of the raptor dinosaurs (such as venatosaurus), the arsartis have reverted to a quadrupedal stance for better balance on the rocky slopes where they live. Arsartis are nimble ambush predators that prey predominately on the bifurcatops that also dwell in Skull Island’s mountains.

An arsartis grows between eight and twelve feet in length, much of which is the stiff balancing tail.

*Combat*
Arsartis spring from ambush, grappling prey and finishing it off with its rear claws and bite. Prey that is unable to be grappled is usually abandoned – they do not favor direct battles.

*Erratic Charge (Ex): * Adapted to the crumbling slopes of Skull Island, an arsartis does not have to travel in a straight line when making a charge.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* In order to use this ability, an arsartis must hit a Large or smaller foe with a claw or bite attack. If it gets a hold, it can make two rake attacks.

*Pounce (Ex):* An arsartis can make a full attack on a charge, including two rake attacks. 

*Rake (Ex): * Attack bonus +6 melee, damage 1d8+1

*Skills: * An arsartis gains a +4 racial bonus on all Balance, Hide and Move Silently checks.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

*GLADIODON
Large Animal
Hit Dice:* 8d8+32 (68 hp)
*Initiative: * +1
*Speed: * 40ft (8 squares)
*Armor Class: * 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+15
*Attack:* Bite +11 melee (2d6+5/19-20x3 plus bleeding wound)
*Full Attack:* Bite +11 melee (2d6+5/19-20x3 plus bleeding wound) and 2 claws +6 melee (1d6+2)
*Space/Reach: * 10ft/5ft
*Special Attacks: * Augmented critical, bleeding wound
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: * Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 9
*Skills: * Balance +4, Hide +1, Listen +4, Move Silently +5, Spot +4, Survival +6
*Feats:* Stealthy, Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment: * Warm mountains
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or display (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment: * Always neutral
*Advancement: * 9-12 HD (Large), 13-24 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_This large quadruped blends mammal and reptilian characteristics. Its huge pronounced saber-teeth clearly mark it as a carnivore, and its red stripes and the feathery fin growing from its back give it something of a jaunty air._

Showy mammal-like reptiles related to the wolf-like lycaesaurus of the lowlands, gladiodons specialize in hunting montane carnivores. Voracious predators, they help to keep the populations of arsartis and bidensaurus down. The males and females both have a dorsal fin, which can be filled with blood to make it a vibrant red. The males compete for females with these fins – the male with the largest, brightest fin is most likely to be selected by a female.

Gladiodons have a wide range of body size. The smallest are a mere eight feet in length, but they can grow up to eighteen feet long.

*Combat*
Gladiodons generally attack from ambush, but they have little fear of the chase. A gladiodon will usually strike once or twice with their massive fangs then retreat, tracking the dying victim by the trail of blood it leaves behind.

*Augmented Critical (Ex): * The saber teeth of a gladiodon strike with deadly precision. A gladiodon’s bite attack threatens a critical hit on a roll of 19-20 and deals x3 damage on a successful critical hit.

*Bleeding Wound (Ex): * The saliva of a gladiodon contains a vicious anticoagulant, making even the tiniest nick of its teeth bleed uncontrollably. Any creature bitten by a gladiodon must succeed a DC 17 Fortitude save or continue to bleed, taking one point of damage per round at the beginning of the creature’s turn. A creature that is bitten multiple times and fails multiple Fortitude saves takes damage each round equal to the number of Fortitude saves failed. A DC 20 Heal check or any cure or heal spell ends the effect. Creatures immune to poison are immune to the bleeding wound effect, and creatures resistant to poison receive their normal bonus to saving throws.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

*MALEVOLUSAURUS
Huge Animal
Hit Dice: * 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative: * -1
*Speed:* 15ft (3 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +12 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+29
*Attack: * Bite +15 melee (2d8+7)
*Full Attack: * Bite +15 melee (2d8+7) and 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft/10ft
*Special Qualities: * Burst of speed, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +7, Will +5
*Abilities: * Str 24, Dex 9, Con 19, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 3
*Skills:* Hide -4, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +4
*Feats:* Skill Focus (Hide, Spot), Stealthy, Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Warm mountains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure: * None
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 13-24 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* -

_A huge green reptile drags its bulk forth, a tall grey fin growing from its back. Its head is crowned with hundreds of bony protrusions._
Primitive relics of a long-lost age, malevolusauruses are huge relatives of the dimetrodon. Like them, they are sluggish and violent, but unlike their smaller relatives, malevolusauruses have fairly flexible diets, digging up roots and tubers to supplement the meat they consume. They prefer to scavenge than hunt. Malevolusauruses have no sense of parental instinct once eggs are laid – the adults are cannibalistic, preying upon juveniles with gusto. The males grow bony crowns, which they use for sparring for territory and mate access.

*Combat*
A malevolusaurus is an ambush predator, but they are so large that they are often spotted. Fortunately for them, their metabolism allows them to make violent surges of motion. They have little survival instinct, continuing an assault even when grievously injured. 

*Burst of Speed (Ex):* Once per hour, a malevolusaurus can increase its land speed to 60ft for one round as a free action. During this round, it gains a +2 dodge bonus to Armor Class.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

*GIANT APE
Huge Monstrous Humanoid
Hit Dice:* 15d8+105 (172 hp)
*Initiative: * +3
*Speed: * 50ft (10 squares), climb 30ft 
*Armor Class:* 22 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +11 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +15/+39
*Attack:* Slam +26 melee (2d6+12)
*Full Attack:* 2 slams +26 melee (2d6+12) and bite +20 melee (1d8+6)
*Space/Reach: * 15ft/15ft
*Special Attacks: * Constrict 2d6+12, improved grab, toss
*Special Qualities: * Low-light vision, scent, uncanny dodge
*Saves: * Fort +12, Ref +12, Will +12
*Abilities:* Str 34, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skills:* Climb +20, Jump +26, Listen +10, Spot +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Die-hard, Endurance, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (slam)
*Environment:* Warm forests and mountains
*Organization: * Solitary, pair or family (3-6 plus 100% noncombatants)
*Challenge Rating: * 10
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement: * By character class
*Level Adjustment: * +8

_Bursting from the jungle comes a great black-furred ape more than twenty feet tall._

Giant apes are easily the most famous of Skull Island’s species and likely one of its rarest. Large omnivores, giant apes eat primarily fruit and leaves but occasionally supplement their diets with meat. Families of giant apes live in the thick jungles of Skull Island, and solitary individuals (like the mighty Kong himself) live in the mountains for their relative safety. 

The social system of the giant ape is more complicated than one might expect from an animal, reflecting the beasts’ great intelligence. The apes are quite vocal, grunting, hooting and bellowing to each other, complemented by a surprisingly sophisticated range of gestures and facial expressions.  Giant apes and vastatosaurus rexes are natural enemies – the dinosaurs hunt young giant apes for food, and the giant apes hunt V. rexes not for food, but for protection. Confrontations between members of the two species are generally fatal to one party or the other.

Giant apes range in size from eighteen to twenty five feet tall. The males are generally larger than the females.

*Combat*
Giant apes are usually retiring and shy, avoiding confrontation. If injured, however, they are incredibly deadly, grabbing their smaller tormentors and either squeezing them to death or merely hurling them in a random direction. Some giant apes have been known to use trees as improvised weapons (treat as a Huge greatclub).

*Constrict (Ex): * A giant ape deals an additional 2d6+12 damage on a successful grapple check.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * In order to use this ability, a giant ape must hit an opponent with a slam attack. It can then make a grapple check as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it successfully grabs an opponent, it can constrict or toss the poor creature.

*Toss (Ex): * A giant ape can toss a grappled opponent in a random direction. Resolve the toss as a bull’s rush maneuver (+24 check modifier), except there is no attack of opportunity, as the giant ape has already grabbed its victim. The giant ape does not need to move with its foe in order to throw its foe more than 5 feet. If the tossed victim beats the giant ape’s bull’s rush check, he remains in his current square with no ill effects and is no longer grappled. Tossed victims take impact damage on landing as if they had fallen a distance equal to the distance they were tossed.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex): * A giant ape retains its Dexterity modifier to Armor Checks when flat-footed.

*Skills:* A giant ape receives a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can take 10 on Climb checks even when rushed or threatened.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Flynn (Nov 26, 2006)

*Another Doc Request...*

Demiurge,

Are you still handing out copies of that document? If so, I would greatly appreciate one. These are awesome!

With Regards,
Flynn

jason.flynn.kemp ~AT~ gmail.com


----------



## Dire Emu (Nov 28, 2006)

*Request for Doc*

This thread is awesome.  I have always had a soft spot for Lost World settings.  My seven year old daughter is learning D&D right now and the setting I've been running for her is a Lost World setting - we both love jungles, prehistoric monsters and lost civilizations.

I'd love a copy of your doc so I could have all these creatures handy.

Please send to emu2020@comcast.net

Thanks,

Dire Emu


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry I've been absent to this thread for so long - guys, you'll be getting your documents shortly. But never fear! I have returned to finish this damn thing up once in for all!

*APPENDIX 1: OTHER BEASTS OF SKULL ISLAND

BIDENSAURUS * 
A close relative of lycaesaurus native to the mountains of Skull Island, bidensaurus are nocturnal hunters that track prey by sense of smell. They resemble the lycaesaurus, except for a more sure-footed stride and even more prominent canine teeth. Solitary, they are only seen with others of their kind during the mating season. Use the statistics for a lycaesaurus, but remove the rend fallen special attack, increase the bite damage to 1d8+3 and give it a +4 racial bonus on Balance checks.

*BURGLAR MONKEY*
Relatives of the tarsier, burglar monkeys are slow, docile animals that eat fruit and avoid predators by sleeping inside of trees during the day. Use the statistics for monkeys.

*CARRION PARROTS*
Scavenging parrots, the carrion parrots have more drab plumage than their frugivorous relatives, as well as bald heads and beaks better suiting to tearing flesh. Use the statistics for vultures (Sandstorm pg 195). If you do not have access to Sandstorm, use the statistics for eagles, but remove the talons attack and give it a +2 resistance bonus on all saving throws made against disease.

*CRABS*
A large species of hermit crab, the bonehouse crabs use skulls for their homes. Nest crabs specialize on parasitizing the nests of seabirds, depositing juveniles in these nests to scavenge on feathers, fish and even chicks. Corpse crabs are scavengers native to the shores of Skull Island estuaries. For all these animals, use the statistics for abyscidis, but remove the light blindness quality and add the amphibious special quality.

*CHALYCERATOPS*
Chalyceratops is a small ceratopsian that lives on the borders of the jungles and mountains of Skull Island. A close relative of sylvaceratops, it is not as fast, instead relying on armor and its powerful horns. Use the statistics for sylvaceratops, but replace the Dodge and Run feats with Improved Natural Armor and Endurance, reduce Dex by 2 and increase Con by 4, increase gore damage to 2d6, and add the deadly charge ability, letting it deal 4d6+6 damage on a charge attack. These changes warrant a +1 CR increase.

*DISCUS*
A coastal lizard, discus have stiff gliding membranes, which they use to escape predation by seabirds. Use the statistics for flizards.

*DRAGONSKIN*
Brightly colored monitor lizards native to the coasts of Skull Island, dragonskins feed on eggs, crustaceans and other small animals along the rocky shore. Use the statistics for a monitor lizard.

*DWARF VENATOSAURUS * 
A close relative of the larger venatosaurus, the dwarf species differs only in size (up to twelve feet in length) and coloration – the dwarves are brown in hue, with black stripes and a bright blue tail-tip used in communication with other members of the pack. These dwarf venatosaurs prefer to hunt in (and through) the dense foliage around Skull Island’s riverbanks, preying on ligocristuses and feral buffalo. Use the statistics for the venatosaurus, but reduce the dwarf venatosaurus’s size to Large (with the differences in ability scores this entails) and give it Weapon Finesse as a racial bonus feat and a climb speed of 20ft.

*GLUTTONWORM*
Foul parasites resembling a ribbon ending in a dart, gluttonworms pose a danger to any large warm-blooded creature wading in Skull Island’s water. Using their heads to burrow into a victim’s flesh, they drink blood rapaciously. Use the statistics for giant leeches (Stormwrack pg 154). If you don’t have access to Stormwrack, use the statistics for a weasel, giving it the vermin type, a swim speed of 10 ft, the aquatic subtype and the anesthetic special attack (creatures bitten by the gluttonworm must make a Spot check, opposed to the gluttonworm’s Hide check, to notice that they are being attacked. The victim gets a +2 cumulative bonus to this check each round).

*HYLAEORNIS*
Hylaeornis is a fightless bird that forages for fruits in the deepest parts of Skull Island’s jungles. They are commonly preyed upon by many jungle species, relying on their speed to save them. Use the statistics for a pinnatono, but reduce the pinnatono’s size to Medium (with the statistic changes this entails), remove the spit and stench special attacks and give it a speed of 40 feet. Swap its feats for Alertness and Run. Reduce CR by 1.

*MEGAPEDES*
Skull Island is home to many giant centipedes. Use the statistics for Tiny, Small or Medium monstrous centipedes with no modification.

*NEEDLEMOUTH * 
One of the dominant predators of fish on Skull Island, the needlemouth is a large fish with crocodile-like jaws. Rapid swimmers, they chase prey through the silty water. Use the statistics for a Large shark.

*NEOPEDES*
Aquatic relatives of the giant centipedes, neopedes are common in all of Skull Island’s waterways. The majority of them are savage predators. Use the statistics for Tiny, Small or Medium monstrous centipedes, but replace their climb speed with a swim speed and give them the aquatic subtype.

*NOCTUPERVAGUS * 
An ostrich-like fightless omnivore native to Skull Island’s thick jungles, noctupervagus is a forager skilled enough to remove the poisonous mouthparts of giant centipedes, its favorite meal. A very primitive bird, noctupervagis has true teeth in its beak, and a single claw on each stunted wing. Use the statistics for a brutornis, but remove the augmented critical and sprint qualities, change bite damage from 2d6 to 1d8, and add a secondary kick attack dealing 1d6 damage. Reduce the CR by 1.

*ORNATE CARRION BEETLE*
A bright red beetle no more than an inch long, the ornate carrion beetle has a remarkably keen sense of smell, and a remarkable odor that they spray on corpses to ward away competing scavengers. Any creature within 5 feet of a corpse “claimed” by an ornate carrion beetle must make a DC 12 Fortitude save or be sickened for one round, and any creature actually consuming this flesh must make a DC 20 Fortitude save or be nauseated for one minute. Creatures that receive a saving throw bonus against poison add that bonus to their save, and creatures immune to poison are immune to the ornate carrion beetle’s pungent chemicals.

*PAPILO*
Papilo is a close relative of the sepulcro fish. In the papilo, elaborate fins are used by the males in elegant courtship dances. The fins are also used to stir up muck from the bottom of rivers to use as camouflage. Papilos eat mainly invertebrates, such as freshwater crabs and lobsters, as well as neopedes. Use the statistics of a sepulcro, except a papilo can swallow only Tiny or smaller creatures due to its smaller jaw.

*SCORPIOPEDES * 
Skull Island is home to many bizarre centipede-like animals. Among them are the scorpiopedes, the most common. They resemble a heavily modified centipede, the first two limbs becoming spike-like protrusions, and the tail arching over the back to reveal a dual stinger. Scorpiopedes are herbivorous, feeding on algae, but are still capable of vigorously defending themselves with claws and a venomous sting. Use the statistics for Tiny or Small monstrous scorpions, removing the improved grab and constrict special attacks and giving them Ability Focus (poison) as a bonus feat.

*SKINBIRD*
A relative of flying rats such as howler bats and terapusmordax, skinbirds are poor fliers, relying more on thermal currents to glide in the mountains where they live. Carnivorous, they prey on lizards, baby dinosaurs, and other small terrestrial animals. Advance a howler bat to 3 HD and Small size, and reduce its maneuverability to poor.

*SKULL ISLAND BLUE HAWK*
One of the largest predatory birds of Skull Islands, these canopy predators prey on flizards, birds, giant centipedes and burglar monkeys. Use the statistics for eagles, but advance them to 3 Hit Dice and reduce their fly speed to 60 ft. 

*SKULL ISLAND SNAPPING TURTLE*
The Skull Island snapping turtle is a strange predatory tortoise that has returned to the water. It is an ambush hunter, preying on wading birds or fish. Use the statistics for snapping turtles (Stormwrack, page 168). If you don’t have access to Stormwrack, use the statistics for a dirt turtle, advancing it to Small size and 2 Hit Dice and removing the immunity to disease quality.

*STICKALITHUS*
A giant hunting spider, stickalithus prefers to prey on dinosaurs and flightless birds. They cannot weave very sturdy webs, instead camouflaging themselves as branches to strike from ambush. Use the statistics for Large monstrous hunting spiders, but give it a +8 racial bonus to Hide checks made in forest environments.

*STINK-FISH*
A slow-moving herbivorous carp-like animal, the stink-fish protects itself with an intensely foul secretion. Use the statistics for a squid, reducing it to Small size (with the changes in ability scores this entails), removing the arms attack, reducing bite damage to 1d2 and removing the jet special quality, but the ink cloud also nauseates any creature caught in it for 1d6 rounds unless the creature passes a DC 15 Fortitude save (the stink-fish gains a +4 racial bonus to the DC). Creatures resistant to poison gain their resistance bonus to the save, and creatures immune to poison are likewise immune to the stink-fish’s noxious cloud. 

*TOOTHED PROFANORNIS  * 
A larger relative of the more common crested profanornis, the toothed profanornis, prefers marshes and grows to six feet at the hip. It is so called because its beak is filled with serrated tooth-like structures, allowing it a better grip on the frogs and fishes it eats in addition to carrion. Advance the crested profanornis to 4 Hit Dice and Large size, and give its bite attack also carries disease. A toothed profanornis can advance to up to 6 Hit Dice. 

*VOLUCERICTUS*
Flying rat-like animals, volucerictus are canny nocturnal predators of the plains. They are distantly related to terapusmordax. Viciously territorial, combats between males occupying the same territory often end in death. Use the statistics for a howler bat.

*VULTURSAURUS*
Strange evolutionary offshoots, vultursaurs are not pterosaurs, the animals they most resemble, but a second lineage of flying dinosaurs (the first, of course, being birds). They hunt for insects above the abysses that cross Skull Island. Use the statistics for owls, but replace the talon attack with a bite attack (that deals the same damage) and reduce their fly speed to 30 feet. 

*ZEROPTERYX * 
A closely related species to brutornis, they resemble their cousins, although smaller and with a hooked beak. The zeropteryx do not compete with brutornis for food – zeropteryx are hit and run predators that specialize in ambushing juvenile ligocristuses. Use the statistics for a brutornis, but replace the racial Spot bonus for a racial Hide bonus, and replace the sprint special quality with Spring Attack as a bonus feat.

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 18, 2006)

*APPENDIX 2 – ANIMAL COMPANIONS AND FAMILIARS

Animal Companions*

1st level or higher –adlapsusaurus, bifurcatops, crested profanornis, dinocanisaurus, hylaeornis, limusaurus, pugbat, pugiodorsus, scissorhead (A), skinbird, Skull Island blue hawk, Skull Island snapping turtle (A), stink-fish (A), udusaurus (A)

4th level or higher (level -3) – bear-croc, bidensaurus, calcarisaurus, hebesaurus, lycaesaurus, monstrutalpus, needlemouth (A), noctupervagus, papilo, peracodon, scimitodon, sepulcro (A), terapusmordax, toothed profanornis, turtuscassis (A)

7th level or higher (level -6) –aceidactylus, ambulaquasaurus, arsartis, brutornis, chalytops, formicavaro, inox (A), malamagnus (A), nefundusaurus, pinnatono, sylvaceratops, zeropteryx

10th level or higher (level -9) –atercurisaurus, carver, foetodon, gladiodon, ligocristus, malevolusaurus

13th level or higher (level -12) – avarusaurus, dwarf venatosaurus, tartarusaurus, venatosaurus

16th level or higher (level -15) – ferrucutus, pirahnadon (A)

19th level or higher (level -18) – asperdorsus, brontosaurus, diablosaurus, vastatosaurus rex

(A) – Aquatic environments only

*Familiars*

Abyscidis: An additional +1 to armor class when fighting defensively or taking a total defense action.
Burglar Monkey: +3 to Hide checks
Carrion Parrot: Speaks one language as a supernatural ability
Dirt Turtle: +2 to all Fortitude saves
Feathered Devil: +3 to all Climb checks
Flizard: Treat falls as 10ft shorter for the purposes of damage
Gluttonworm: Always stabilizes when reduced to negative hit points
Howler bat: +3 to all Spot checks
Pugbat: +3 to Fortitude saves vs. disease
Swamp Wing: +3 to all Escape Artist checks
Vultursaurus: +3 to all Spot checks

Copyright 2006 Nicholas Herold. The World of Kong is copyright 2005 Weta Workshop.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd love to get my hands on that document!   

frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## skree (Dec 24, 2006)

i would also request the same (werehampster1@yahoo.com)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 27, 2006)

GREAT WORK!

& me too on gettin a hold of that document
(NarlethDrider(at)aol(dot)com)
thanks!


----------



## dante58701 (Dec 27, 2006)

I want a copy of that document too. 

My email is enigma58701@yahoo.com

Much thanks!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2006)

dante58701 said:
			
		

> I want a copy of that document too.



Sent!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sent!



Oh no! It's chaining!

But seriously, it's great that so many peopel have taken an interest in this. Thanks, guys!

Demiurge out.


----------



## dante58701 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thankyou very much...feel free to send updates as they come.


----------



## StormBreaker (Dec 28, 2006)

If you have the time, I would like a copy of the document as well.
mcbmagic2002@yahoo.com  Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> But seriously, it's great that so many peopel have taken an interest in this. Thanks, guys!



Your document has me interested in the pictures in the book. My first purchase of the 2007 will be The World of Kong: A Natural History of Skull Island. I am seriously looking forward to getting my hands on it. Of course it'll help to scare the crap out of the gamers in my Savage Tide game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2006)

StormBreaker said:
			
		

> If you have the time, I would like a copy of the document as well.
> mcbmagic2002@yahoo.com  Thanks.



and sent!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks alot, I got the doc & my players will eventually hate you---anywho, I, too have to track down the king-kong book 'cause i would love to see some of the pics for the beasties not in the movie

again, thanks---if u want some art fer your game, drop me a line...
_*ND, the Wyder Spider*_


----------



## nightmareone (Jan 1, 2007)

Please send me a copy of the document, also.

rhsjustin@yahoo.com


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2007)

nightmareone said:
			
		

> Please send me a copy of the document, also.
> 
> rhsjustin@yahoo.com



Check your inbox!


----------



## Scorpion13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Please sir, Id like a copy of this document too.

gundam9999@alltel.net


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 12, 2007)

Could I have a copy? I have this book, and it's one of my absolute favorite movie-tie-ins, as well as one of the best imaginary places books I've ever seen. My email should be available in the drop down list under my avatar. Thanks much, great work!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 12, 2007)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> Could I have a copy? I have this book, and it's one of my absolute favorite movie-tie-ins, as well as one of the best imaginary places books I've ever seen. My email should be available in the drop down list under my avatar. Thanks much, great work!




I'd love a copy as well.


RC


----------



## Shade (Jun 14, 2007)

I've _finally _ found the time to watch my King Kong extended edition I received as a Christmas gift.

First off - fantastic movie!   Jackson continues to amaze me with his work.

While watching the numerous encounters on Skull Island, this thread kept popping into my head.   Fantastic work, Demiurge!    

I hope to use a bunch of these critters in my next campaign, which I plan to have take place in large part on an island similar to Skull Island.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 14, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I've _finally _ found the time to watch my King Kong extended edition I received as a Christmas gift.




How is the extended version?  The extended LotR movies answered almost all of my complaints about the initial release versions.    

What sort of stuff was added?


RC


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the high praise, Shade!



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> How is the extended version?  The extended LotR movies answered almost all of my complaints about the initial release versions.
> 
> What sort of stuff was added?




The Kong extended edition is rather a different beast than the extended LoTR movies. Rather than dramatically adjusting the plot and pacing, most of the additions to the extended King Kong are relatively minor. Some of them (a Ferrucutus is riled up by the sound of gunfire right after the expedition enters the jungle) are pretty disposable (because, I thought, the Brontosaurus stampede was a better introduction to the dinosaurs), but the highlight is a five minute long Piranhadon attack sequence in the swamp. It's exciting, well paced, and should've been left in the movie instead of, say, the ice-skating Kong sequence.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Shade (Jun 14, 2007)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the high praise, Shade!




You earned it.    



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> The Kong extended edition is rather a different beast than the extended LoTR movies. Rather than dramatically adjusting the plot and pacing, most of the additions to the extended King Kong are relatively minor. Some of them (a Ferrucutus is riled up by the sound of gunfire right after the expedition enters the jungle) are pretty disposable (because, I thought, the Brontosaurus stampede was a better introduction to the dinosaurs), but the highlight is a five minute long Piranhadon attack sequence in the swamp. It's exciting, well paced, and should've been left in the movie instead of, say, the ice-skating Kong sequence.




Yeah, the piranhadon attack was slick.  Having never seen the non-extended version of the film, I'm suprised it wasn't included.  It was one of the better monster encounters.


----------



## NemesisDragon (Jun 15, 2007)

Awsome stuff, and I'm glad I looked here before I started my own lol.  Anyways, what is the document everybody is talking about?  If it is a combined manual of skull island, I would love a copy as well.  Just checking first, but anyways yeah, awsome stuff!!!  Great job.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 15, 2007)

The "document" is indeed the compiled Word document of all of the Kong stuff. I'll need an actual email address if you want it, since the "send USER a message" doesn't allow for attachments, but I'd be glad to throw a copy your way.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Mortis (Jun 15, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I hope to use a bunch of these critters in my next campaign, which I plan to have take place in large part on an island similar to Skull Island.



I'll just say three words:-

Isle of Dread 

I must say I have found Demiurge's stuff very useful for the Isle of Dread and can't wait to kick off a Savage Tide campaign.

Ok so that ws more than three words. 

Regards
Mortis


----------



## NemesisDragon (Jun 15, 2007)

Demi, i'll send you an email first then you'll have mine, already sent one your way , a pre-emptive thanks, this stuff is awsome!  And it saves me time to have to individually archive these hehe.  Alrighty thanks again!  Have some great plans for these critters!


----------



## NemesisDragon (Jun 16, 2007)

demi, you get my email yet???  Just wondering, it's been a day and i'm dying


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 17, 2007)

NemesisDragon said:
			
		

> demi, you get my email yet???  Just wondering, it's been a day and i'm dying



Sorry, haven't gotten it. I'll try sending you one through the ENWorld system to see if it's working right.

Demiurge out.


----------



## NemesisDragon (Jun 17, 2007)

ah, heck with it.  It's nemesisdragon @ gmail . com  I suppose it don't matter, but there ya go demi, thanks man!!!!

THANKS DEMI, GREATLY APPRECIATED ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jun 19, 2007)

I would also like a copy of this (in)famous document.

randell.wolff @ gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## EldonG (Jul 1, 2007)

Now that it's complete, and polished up, I'd love a new copy...my old one went with my fried computer, after all...

My new e-mail addy: eldonguyre@lycos.com


----------



## bento (Jul 1, 2007)

When I watched the movie last winter I thought this would make a great RPG! 

Could you send a copy to bendtoon at yahoo dot com?

Thanks!


----------



## Melatuis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Request a copy be sent to Melatuis@aol.com

thanks

PS this stuff is great.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 2, 2007)

The latest batch of requests have been taken care of.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 2, 2007)

This is an incredible piece of work, so incredible that it prompted me to register here. If you're still passing out copies of the compilation, I would like to humbly request a copy. My email is cjjscrawford@bigpond.com


----------



## Skulker (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just curious; while you have appendixes detailing Skull Island fauna for use as Druid/Ranger Animal Companions, and for basic Wizard/Sorcerer Familiars, have you given any thought to alternate Special Mounts for Paladins or for Improved Familiars? Or is this in the complete document?


----------



## Melatuis1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Requst copy*

Request you send a copy to melatuis@aol.com.  This is my seconed request the first one did not come thru.  GREAT JOB!!!

Thanks


----------



## ALBERTO (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi guys! 

I'm your fan great DEMIURG, please can you send me a coby of your D&D Kong stuff! 

My address: alberto_mattavelli@hotmail.com


----------



## Cleon (Nov 21, 2007)

*Me too!*

I've registered on ENworld just so I can ask for a copy of the World of Kong conversions. Sent my internet address to you by private message Demiurge, hope it got through.

If I ever get around to using these beasties in their proper setting of a hellish tropical island it would probably be an adaptation of *Isle of the Ape* (WG6). That's already got  gargantuan carnivorous apes.


----------



## Ikyoto (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wondering if I managed to miss the "Big Cuddly Guy" - Kong himself? I want to have a slightly different version of Skull Isle where the species of giant ape isn't gone - it's in it's prime.

Has anyone stated up something other than a giant dire ape for this?

And Demiurge - could you drop me a copy when you have time? ikyoto AT loresinger.com


----------



## demiurge1138 (Mar 22, 2008)

Post No. 79 had giant ape stats, exactly for the reasons you mention. I'm pretty sure that Kong himself has class levels, probably in barbarian.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Ikyoto (Mar 23, 2008)

Oustanding! Check your mail.


----------



## aleslosh (Mar 26, 2009)

can you please send this to aleslosh at hotmail dot com?  Been looking for movie monsters, found your godzilla, was hoping you can send anything godzilla related to


----------



## Slayer Dragonwing (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm glad to see this thread survived, I first found it over at wizards.com and I thought it was lost, as I couldn't find it there. If you could please send me the file to kyleshhq@hotmail.com I would really appreciate it. I'm a huge fan of your work.


----------



## cesarious (Aug 1, 2009)

May I get a copy of the word document as well? My email is: shinwonmoon@hotmail.com


----------



## ShadowofNarcissus (Mar 31, 2022)

I too would like a pdf of this. It's amazing work.


----------



## ShadowofNarcissus (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh...my email is VomitBoggle at hotmail.com


----------

